# 5 coppers hospitalised after being mauled by a dog



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

So say Scotland Yard.

The sun is shining and it's a beautiful afternoon


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

> Five police officers have been taken to hospital after being mauled by a dog during a raid.
> The constables were attacked by a "pit bull-type" animal as they attempted to arrest a suspect in east London, Scotland Yard said.
> A dog unit and firearms officer were called before the dog was "contained and subsequently shot dead", the force added.


 
Arseholes. Shame we don't have rabies in this country.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

The only arsehole here is the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like some of the injuries are 'serious', so not a joking matter.
I'm with editor here.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> The only arsehole here is the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that.


 
You're assuming the dog wasn't harassed by the plod tool up and steaming into someone's home.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You're assuming the dog wasn't harassed by the plod tool up and steaming into someone's home.


Are you assuming it was?


----------



## krink (Mar 22, 2012)

poor dog. hate way people train dogs to be vicious - including cop dogs.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd want my dog to do that to anyone forcing their way into home


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Are you assuming it was?


 
Police revved up for a raid en masse are dog friendly.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You're assuming the dog wasn't harassed by the plod tool up and steaming into someone's home.


If you can't even control a dog in your own home, you shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> If you can't even control a dog in your own home, you shouldn't have a dog.


 
The dogs home was invaded violently by a bunch of thugs tooled up for bother. How is a dog meant to react to that?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I'd want my dog to do that to anyone forcing their way into home


Except dogs can quite easily confuse, say, a visiting lively child with someone breaking into their home. That's why so many kids suffer such horrendous injuries from dogs.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> The dogs home was invaded violently by a bunch of thugs tooled up for bother. How is a dog meant to react to that?


 

I don't know the facts, maybe the dog did panic. But I doubt it. There is a big difference between a dog that nips you because it's frightened to a dog that's been trained to be aggressive and mauls five people.

But, need more info.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> The dogs home was invaded violently by a bunch of thugs tooled up for bother. How is a dog meant to react to that?


Oh do come on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

it rests now in the heroes hall, sat at the right hand of Moat


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Oh do come on.


 
It was a valiant effort from the dog to protect it's home and owner.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> It was a valiant effort from the dog to protect it's home and owner.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> It was a valiant effort from the dog to protect it's home and owner.


Oh, you were there and saw what happened?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, you were there and saw what happened?


 
Which bit are you disputing?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Which bit are you disputing?


All the bits you've made up so far.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

Which bits would these be ?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 22, 2012)

Blimey, I just did a Google news search for "mauled by dog". The amount of separate stories reporting dog attacks is incredible. Dogs are wonderful creatures when they are raised well, but fuck me, they are nasty as hell otherwise.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Blimey, I just did a Google news search for "mauled by dog". The amount of separate stories reporting dog attacks is incredible. Dogs are wonderful creatures when they are raised well, but fuck me, they are nasty as hell otherwise.


 
A bit like us then.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't get how it mauled five cops, seems like a massive cock up, they know these dogs are there surely


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure you can train a dog how to react to intruders tbh. If the dog was downstairs and the owner upstairs in bed whilst plod were breaking down his door, what could he have done to control it?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I don't get how it mauled five cops, seems like a massive cock up, they know these dogs are there surely


 
No idea. On the TV there is helicopter footage of the scene, though. Whatever went wrong it sure left a bloody mess on the floor.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> A bit like us then.


Except humans have the capacity to train dogs otherwise. It's supposed to be a responsibility that comes with owning one. If you're incapable or unwilling to look after and train a dog properly, you shouldn't be allowed to keep one.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Which bits would these be ?


All the bits that haven't been actually reported yet (e.g. "tooled up thugs" etc).


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, you were there and saw what happened?


 From your tone..one would presume that you where???
And your equation of a child visiting a dog owners home..and a bunch of darth vedor twats smashing down some ones door and screeming in their "police interceptor" mode "get-down" etc etc..its all the owners fault?...
How do you presume that the owner "brought up the dog to act like that"?...Dogs are territorial beings..do you think the dog was goona lie in its bed whilst the door was being smashed of its hinges...


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Except humans have the capacity to train dogs otherwise. It's supposed to be a responsibility that comes with owning one. If you're incapable or unwilling to look after and train a dog properly, you shouldn't be allowed to keep one.


 
Attacking a group of thugs that have violently broke into your home _is_ being trained properly. Plus it's a perfectly natural response.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

*COME AT ME BRO !!!*


----------



## IC3D (Mar 22, 2012)

I can see what Editor means regarding hyper kids but I think some breeds will always protect assertively if you attack the owner whatever


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

oh a dog has MAULED 5 coppers in a raid isit? it's deffo FIVE-O to the dog, lads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Given all the plod were carrying asps or nightsticks plus cs I think we can safely say they were tooled up


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> From your tone..one would presume that you where???


No, I'm just running with the _reported facts_ and not making up stuff. If they were as "tooled up" as DrRingDing insists, then they wouldn't have all got hurt by one dog, would they?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

not, as it turned out, tooled up enough.quality dog


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not, as it turned out, tooled up enough.quality dog


Dead dog now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

B





editor said:


> No, I'm just running with the _reported facts_ and not making up stuff. If they were as "tooled up" as DrRingDing insists, then they wouldn't have all got hurt by one dog, would they?


so you don't think they had truncheons or cs spray? And you're basing your claim on what evidence exactly?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> All the bits that haven't been actually reported yet (e.g. "tooled up thugs" etc).


 
Are you really assuming the filth in this instant were a bunch of hand wringing liberals, gently requesting, if he didn't mind too much, to come down to the station for tea and scones. Only to be attacked completely unfairly by one of the beings living in their own home?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so you don't think they had truncheons or cs spray? And you're vasing this lack of equipment on what you?


Not much of a 'tooling up' if five of them can't fend off a single dog.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 22, 2012)

t'was a neo nazi dog, or maybe an al quaeda operative...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

If carrying a truncheon isn't tooled up then I don't know what is.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Are you really assuming the filth in this instant were a bunch of hand wringing liberals, gently requesting, if he didn't mind too much, to come down to the station for tea and scones. Only to be attacked completely unfairly by one of the beings living in their own home?


Ah, I got it. All cops are thugs in your mind.

Unless they're stopping a girl being raped, arresting a mass murderer or you getting your face smashed in. Is that about right?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Dead dog now.


 
Was it Ken Dodd's Dad's ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm storing up this heroic act to deploy in dog vs cat arguments


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

this dog is a legend, up there with raoul moat


----------



## IC3D (Mar 22, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> t'was a neo nazi dog, or maybe an al quaeda operative...


Maybe they were French cops and the dog misunderstood that they were in fact surrendering


----------



## silverfish (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol at the making it up as you go along posts


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Not much of a 'tooling up' if five of them can't fend off a single dog.


so five blokes in a confined space which doesn't allow them to swing a truncheon without hitting each other or a wall and a dog running among them. doesn't take much imagination to see how it could have gone down


----------



## silverfish (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> this dog is a legend, up there with raoul moat



Second quote of this nature. Are you really that big a fucking retard


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so five blokes in a confined space which doesn't allow them to swing a truncheon without hitting each other or a wall and a dog running among them. doesn't take much imagination to see how it could have gone down


So, again, they clearly weren't tooled up enough.

US cops woulda filled the pooch fulla lead. 

_Before_ entering the building.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah, I got it. All cops are thugs in your mind.
> 
> Unless they're stopping a girl being raped, arresting a mass murderer or you getting your face smashed in. Is that about right?


I don't see how those activities are necessarily at odds with cops being thugs


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Second quote of this nature. Are you really that big a fucking retard


 
lol shut up


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 22, 2012)

James Ashley might still be alive if he'd owned a cop-biting dog.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, lets be more like America.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> So, again, they clearly weren't tooled up enough.
> 
> US cops woulda filled the pooch fulla lead.
> 
> _Before_ entering the building.


what's your point?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> James Ashley might still be alive if he'd owned a cop-biting dog.


Desperate, mate. Desperate.

Dogs maim hundreds of innocent children and adults every year. Some of the injuries can be very serious.

The last thing you want to be doing is encouraging more selfish, reckless fuckwits to keep dogs like that.


----------



## bamalama (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> [/QUAh, I got it. All cops are thugs in your mind.
> 
> Unless they're stopping a girl being raped, arresting a mass murderer or you getting your face smashed in. Is that about right? OTE]
> Yep, state sanctioned thugs,the lot of em,who sometimes do the job we pay them to do


----------



## JHE (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> So, again, they clearly weren't tooled up enough.
> 
> US cops woulda filled the pooch fulla lead.
> 
> _Before_ entering the building.


 
Dogs like that are weapons.  Shooting them sounds like a sensible policy.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> No, I'm just running with the _reported facts_ and not making up stuff. If they were as "tooled up" as DrRingDing insists, then they wouldn't have all got hurt by one dog, would they?


 I would have thought that a man of your experience (and media savey) would have taken the "reported facts" with a pinch of salt..given the numerious circumstances where previously "reported facts" have turned out to be nothing more than outright lies and dis-information...esp as the "facts" have come from the Met..
However i do see your point where arseholes have used these animals to infilict pain and suffering on others...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the police, but how the fuck can you be celebrating this:


> Four of the officers were described as being in a serious but stable condition. The remaining Pc suffered minor injuries


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't really blame the dog. what ya gonna do if some peeps enter your home and take down your owner.
I've seen humans loose their cool when they've seen one of their mates getting arrested. What's a poor dog to think when it happens to their owner.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> I would have thought that a man of your experience (and media savey) would have taken the "reported facts" with a pinch of salt..given the numerious circumstances where previously "reported facts" have turned out to be nothing more than outright lies and dis-information...esp as the "facts" have come from the Met..


I've learnt that working with the reported facts rather than instantly making up a load of stuff to fit personal prejudices is often the wisest way to proceed when a story breaks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> Can't really blame the dog. what ya gonna do if some peeps enter your home and take down your owner.
> I've seen humans loose their cool when they've seen one of their mates getting arrested. What's a poor dog to think when it happens to their owner.


Specially when the front door's likely been put through


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

Why don't we just eradicate dogs? War on dogs is gonna go as well as the wars on drugs, guns and knives init. 

We should just kill all dogs and banish them from our isle and we can all live nicely together until people learn to train other animals to kill shit.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry if someone bust into my home I'd be wanting the dog to stand its ground too.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> So, again, they clearly weren't tooled up enough.


 
Maybe just too ego and testosterone driven to have assessed the situation correctly.

They would have had at least the weapons on them a copper usually carries if not more.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> Can't really blame the dog. what ya gonna do if some peeps enter your home and take down your owner.


Most dogs don't turn into attack dogs under such circumstances, you know. 

But that'll be because they've been trained correctly. People who train up dogs to be vicious, snarling status symbols should never be allowed to own a dog, IMO.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

How exactly do you train a dog for five coppers bursting into it's home?
I have had many dogs throughout my life, docile and super friendly. But when they thought I was at threat they would growl and bark visciously as a warning to the person who was threatening me...and I am sure if the warning was not heeded they would have attacked. I didn't train them to do that, it was just their natural instinct.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> How exactly do you train a dog for five coppers bursting into it's home?
> I have had many dogs throughout my life, docile and super friendly. But when they thought I was at threat they would growl and bark visciously as a warning to the person who was threatening me...and I am sure if the warning was not heeded they would have attacked. I didn't train them to do that, it was just their natural instinct.


 

ahhhhhh someone sensible.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Oh do come on.


 More like oh do come in


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> It was a valiant effort from the dog to protect it's home and owner.


 Heard they were anti-terrierist cops


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Heard they were anti-terrierist cops


Where did you hear this? I heard they arrived in a panda car with a boxer.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

This is one of those threads that .....that bring the best out of urbans contributors....its gonna run for days>>LOL..now all together...(music mistro please)..don don don do dont done...
in a urban hip hop manner....can someone put up a video with some music of dogs going crazy..with some phat uran beats....peace and love from shep 9from blue Peter)....


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

ruff justice for all involved


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2012)

'heard' it on Twatter, I'd imagine. It's probably trending as we speak.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Where did you hear this?



Inside a Christmas cracker.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Most dogs don't turn into attack dogs under such circumstances, you know.


 
Most dogs won't protect their home and owner when under attack?

You wouldn't mind backing that claim up old chap?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Most dogs won't protect their home and owner when under attack?
> 
> You wouldn't mind backing that claim up old chap?


 

lol no


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Where did you hear this? I heard they arrived in a panda car with a boxer.


They said they had a definte lead....but unfortunately it turned out not to be an easy collar...


----------



## JimW (Mar 22, 2012)

'E's only gone and nibbled the dibble.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2012)

The old bill are barking mad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Second quote of this nature. Are you really that big a fucking retard


She  is probably one of the buggers who comes up here to lay flowers where he was shot, stupid sods, bastards had a party when the copper hung himself.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 'heard' it on Twatter, I'd imagine. It's probably trending as we speak.


 
You shouldn't believe everything you read on twitter, half the time they're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

I imagine the scene a bit like that scene in Aliens, when the alien is ripping through the marines and they're all shooting and shit and getting nowhere, but being taken one by one.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 22, 2012)

Greek riot dog says 'No Pasaran!' on woofer


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Heard they were anti-terrierist cops


 
Please let that true/..those fuckers have caused me more unneccessary trouble than you could ever believe.....big up the dog....rest in peace rover.....


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> She is probably one of the buggers who comes up here to lay flowers where he was shot, stupid sods, bastards had a party when the copper hung himself.


 
you are hilarious.


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Most dogs don't turn into attack dogs under such circumstances, you know.


 I think that would be the natural instinct for most dogs. It would be very hard to train a dog against that instinct.


editor said:


> But that'll be because they've been trained correctly. People who train up dogs to be vicious, snarling status symbols should never be allowed to own a dog, IMO.


You don't know the dog was trained this way.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 22, 2012)

Two boys are playing football in the park when one of them is attacked by a rottweiler. Thinking quickly, his friend rips a plank of wood from a fence, forces it into the dog's collar and twists it, breaking the dog's neck.

All the while, a newspaper reporter who was taking a stroll through the park is watching. He rushes over, introduces himself and takes out his pad and pencil to start his story for the next edition. He writes, "Manchester City fan saves friend from vicious animal."

The boy interrupts: "But I'm not a City fan."

The reporter starts again: "Stockport County fan saves friend from horrific attack."

The boy interrupts again: "I'm not a County fan either."

The reporter asks: "Who do you support, then?"

"United," replies the boy.

So the reporter starts again: "Rag bastard kills family pet...".


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> you are hilarious.


And you have a weird sense of humour


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Sorry if someone bust into my home I'd be wanting the dog to stand its ground too.


 I love dogs got a Jayne Russell..but theres two c+++s near me with staff crosses ones called tyson the others snappy...wtf


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not a fan of the police, but how the fuck can you be celebrating this:


 


> Four of the officers were described as being in a serious but stable condition. The remaining Pc suffered minor injuries


 
Well, given plod's history for gilding the lily when it comes to cops injured on demonstrations etc when it kicks off, I've got to admit I'm not convinced - they play (what they believe to be) a media savvy game where even a twisted ankle is reported as a "serious injury" in the hope of convincing the public at large that they go through fire and water to keep us safe.

So....







prize for the pup, I reckon.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

JimW said:


> 'E's only gone and nibbled the dibble.


 bit the shit....gobbled the ploddle....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

do we have a name for the fallen solja yet?


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> Well, given plod's history for gilding the lily when it comes to cops injured on demonstrations etc when it kicks off, I've got to admit I'm not convinced - they play (what they believe to be) a media savvy game where even a twisted ankle is reported as a "serious injury" in the hope of convincing the public at large that they go through fire and water to keep us safe.
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


 Stable condition thought it was dogs not hosses!!


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> do we have a name for the fallen solja yet?


 
Bacon biter?


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> I think that would be the natural instinct for most dogs. It would be very hard to train a dog against that instinct.
> 
> You don't know the dog was trained this way.


 
Ah our editor is going off on a bit of a tandent on this one....
but it must be bourne in mind for you non-london souls...thats theres to many "yoof" around the london area running around with these types off dogs..used as weapons..and natuarally theres a pre-disposition
to not like the wankers who own them or in fact the dogs themselves..
Go to any london housing estate and you will find all the hoodie wearing trash with their bullstaff in tow....it colours your judgement after a while...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> I love dogs got a Jayne Russell..but theres two c+++s near me with staff crosses ones called tyson the others snappy...wtf


 
Im actually quite a big fan of staffs and bull breeds, my ex has two which are fantastic dogs and my freind has 2 (im not really sure what they are, but theyre gigantic kind of bull mastiff/boxer cross looking things), which are probably the greatest dogs I've ever met. I took one for a little walk once when we were chilling in the park, and I told it to sit outside the cafe (no lead), and it literally sat, and didnt move for about 10 mins whilst I got a coffee.

On the flip side I've been bitten by my freinds black lab, a freinds border collie, and my nans jack russell used to try and savage entrie families in the park.

I think in the OP it said this was a 'pit bull type dog', which are slightly different and tend to be bred for protection/fighting in america.

When I get a dog in the distant future, it will most likely be an English bull terrier or a staffie


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

staffies are actually quite happy friendly and loyal dogs by nature.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

bull terriers of all descriptions have the natural inclination to be sweet and lovely to people but rather nouty with other dogs.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Im actually quite a big fan of staffs and bull breeds, my ex has two which are fantastic dogs and my freind has 2 (im not really sure what they are, but theyre gigantic kind of bull mastiff/boxer cross looking things), which are probably the greatest dogs I've ever met. I took one for a little walk once when we were chilling in the park, and I told it to sit outside the cafe (no lead), and it literally sat, and didnt move for about 10 mins whilst I got a coffee.
> 
> On the flip side I've been bitten by my freinds black lab, a freinds border collie, and my nans jack russell used to try and savage entrie families in the park.
> 
> ...


 The dogs are ok I think but when some twat names them like that what chance have they got...bell ends


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> staffies are actually quite happy friendly and loyal dogs by nature.


 I was ludlow by a staffie though I was totally uttoxicated at the time...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

.

DP


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> staffies are actually quite happy friendly and loyal dogs by nature.


 
They sit on your feet


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just read on the bbc report



> The dog was contained, then shot


 
So they got the dog under control, then shot it out of malice?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Most dogs won't protect their home and owner when under attack?
> 
> You wouldn't mind backing that claim up old chap?


 
No?

Bless.


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

Nowt wrong with most dogs, just stupid owners


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

beeb said:
			
		

> address in Albert Square


 
WELLARD


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> Nowt wrong with most dogs, just stupid owners


 
or stupid people not understanding that dogs are territorial pack animals...


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)

Miss mine to bits, as she died last summer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Dead dog now.


 
Interesting that the police don't have to get their dogs put down when they bite people.


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> or stupid people not understanding that dogs are territorial pack animals...


TBH, cant say I blame the dog, its what he probably has been trained to do, the coppers should have had better intel and gone in with a dog handler


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> And you have a weird sense of humour


 

Teeps has a weird sense of humour shock horror ;-D


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

If my gaff ever gets raided, my cat would destroy the coppers worlds.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting that the police don't have to get their dogs put down when they bite people.


 
nor indeed when the copper leaves them in the van and they die of heat exhaustion..he gets "words of advice" instead...iv`e had loads of that and it usually ends up with fuck off....


----------



## yardbird (Mar 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting that the police don't have to get their dogs put down when they bite people.


Good chance that this dog was taught to bite and to cause damage - you know cop dogs aren't taught to do that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> I was ludlow by a staffie though I was totally uttoxicated at the time...


 
Ludlow is in Shropshire


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Good chance that this dog was taught to bite and to cause damage - you know cop dogs aren't taught to do that.


 
Do you get out much these days, chief?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Good chance that this dog was taught to bite and to cause damage - you know cop dogs aren't taught to do that.


 
Bollocks they're not. Obivously they use different dogs for different things, spaniels for drug sniffing and so on, but those big german shepherds on chains are not looking for you stash, they're looking to bite your arm off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Good chance that this dog was taught to bite and to cause damage - you know cop dogs aren't taught to do that.


No, cop dogs are starved and choked and will attack anything: i've seen them try for babies in buggies. And the only control cop dog handlers have is the leash.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> She is probably one of the buggers who comes up here to lay flowers where he was shot, stupid sods, bastards had a party when the copper hung himself.


 

Hanged.

Hung is what you did with your washing.

Show some fucking respect, the dead pig was surely worth more than some freshly laundered smalls


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

mint.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Good chance that this dog was taught to bite and to cause damage - you know cop dogs aren't taught to do that.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 22, 2012)

I think yardie is being sarcastic, lads.


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Show some fucking respect, the dead pig was surely worth more than some freshly laundered smalls


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> nor indeed when the copper leaves them in the van and they die of heat exhaustion..he gets "words of advice" instead...iv`e had loads of that and it usually ends up with fuck off....


 
Ah you suggesting the rozzer should have been put down


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> I think yardie is being sarcastic, lads.


I'd like to think so. It would be a pity if yardbird had entered their dotage


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jul/03/football-fan-attacked

Not only did they set an attack dog on this lad's face while he was restrained on the floor by several other coppers, once they go him in a cell they refused him the antibiotics that the hospital had given him, so that by the time he was released he was suffering from a systemic infection which has permanently damaged his face and his voice. 

Thanks to stories like this, whenever I see a story involving 'copper bitten by dog' it makes me happy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Just read on the bbc report
> 
> 
> 
> So they got the dog under control, then shot it out of malice?


 
The dog was waering a padded jacket with wires hanging out of it, what's a pig to do?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Show some fucking respect, the dead pig was surely worth more than some freshly laundered smalls


 
What's the difference between a dead copper and my underwear? 

When I piss all over my underwear, it's usually an accident.


----------



## bamalama (Mar 22, 2012)

Whats 10 yards long with a cunt at each end?

A met police line.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ah you suggesting the rozzer should have been put down


 
God no....those brave boys in blue...the line of defense against anarchy and choas...no give them a pay rise...double time here comes the olympics..whopee...
now where`s the editor gone he started all this and he`s disappered....
off for cocktails at kings cross station perhaps..oh how the other half live...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> How exactly do you train a dog for five coppers bursting into it's home?
> I have had many dogs throughout my life, docile and super friendly. But when they thought I was at threat they would growl and bark visciously as a warning to the person who was threatening me...and I am sure if the warning was not heeded they would have attacked. I didn't train them to do that, it was just their natural instinct.


Also to add to this, I believe a well trained dog will respond to cues from it's owner. The few times my dogs got it wrong and perceived a threat where there was none, all it took was an 'It's ok boy' and a pat to calm them. When I was genuinely scared however, they barked and growled untill the person backed off.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

and nothing shits you up more than five coppers kicking your door in...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> No, cop dogs are starved and choked and will attack anything: i've seen them try for babies in buggies.


It's the first I've heard of police dogs being routinely 'starved'?

Have you a source for this? Ta.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you ever had a dog ed?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you a source for this? Ta.


 
I don't think you're in any position to start demanding sources after your last proclamation.

I am still waiting for those sources.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> God no....those brave boys in blue...the line of defense against anarchy and choas...no give them a pay rise...double time here comes the olympics..whopee...
> now where`s the editor gone he started all this and he`s disappered....
> off for cocktails at kings cross station perhaps..oh how the other half live...


I've been for _one_ 'cocktail at Kings Cross' (Midland Grand actually) precisely *once* in my entire life and it was a treat from my girlfriend.

Now explain what possible relevance that fact might have to this story.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Have you ever had a dog ed?


Lived with a family who had one, why?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/208489.stm


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> and nothing shits you up more than five coppers kicking your door in...


especially your back doors.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Most dogs don't turn into attack dogs under such circumstances, you know.


 
Where did you get that fact?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Where did you get that fact?


By the simple fact that hospitals aren't overflowing with multiple dog attack casualties.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Lived with a family who had one, why?


Because you seemed to believe for a dog to want to protect it's owners was unnusual, when in my experience if the dog had not tried to under those circumstances, that would be very strange.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

> Attack dog training
> The dog does not attack out of fear or anger, the dog attacks because he has been commanded to attack. Attack dog training, if carried out properly, is very useful in personal protection. However the dog should still use his own initiative, if situations arise where the handler has been injured and cannot give a command.
> 
> People who purchase or have their dogs trained for dog obedience, protection or attack, need to be advised by the professional trainer on how to correctly handle the dog.
> http://www.guarddogtraining.com.au/html/attack_dog_training.html


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/208489.stm


 


> Sergeant White had said routine physical abuse of Essex police dogs had been going on since at least the late 1970s.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ah you suggesting the rozzer should have been put down


 
1) He shouldn't have remained as a dog handler the FIRST time he did it.
2) He shouldn't have been kept in the force after the second time. Prick(the cop, not you)

No sympathy here for anyone who treats dogs like that.
As soon as I heard it was Met officers I'm afraid any sympathy I might have summoned went right out the window.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> However the dog should still use his own initiative, if situations arise where the handler has been injured and cannot give a command.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel sorry for the dog, fuck knows what it must have gone through before it was shot, just hope the first shot did the job.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> By the simple fact that hospitals aren't overflowing with multiple dog attack casualties.


 
but yet...



editor said:


> Desperate, mate. Desperate.
> 
> Dogs maim hundreds of innocent children and adults every year. Some of the injuries can be very serious.


 
which is it ?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> By the simple fact that hospitals aren't overflowing with multiple dog attack casualties.


 


Really?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Because you seemed to believe for a dog to want to protect it's owners was unnusual, when in my experience if the dog had not tried to under those circumstances, that would be very strange.


Of course dogs will react, but their training can have a real influence on the nature of their response - and somme fucking idiots train them to be extremely aggressive. 



> Harvey Locke, President of the British Veterinary Association, said: "There are more pit bulls around now than there ever were at the time the Act came into place. It has been described as knee-jerk legislation and it has not been effective. The problem has actually got worse and is getting worse quite rapidly now."
> 
> A documentary to be aired on More4 this weekend shows footage of pit bulls that have apparently been trained specifically to attack women and children.
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/dangerous-dogs-trained-to-attack-children-in-london-6576437.html


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

But there's no mention of the police routinely starving all their dogs and that archive article comes from *1998*, ffs. 

Want to try again?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Of course dogs will react, but their training can have a real influence on the nature of their response - and somme fucking idiots train them to be extremely aggressive.


 
This dog didn't attack some random woman or child. It attacked violent invaders of it's home. Most probably they violently restrained the lad. It was defending it home and it's owner.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> This dog didn't attack some random woman or child. It attacked violent invaders of it's home. Most probably they violently restrained the lad. It was defending it home and it's owner.


But you're _relishing_ the fact that it caused so much serious injury.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> It's the first I've heard of police dogs being routinely 'starved'?
> 
> Have you a source for this? Ta.


yes.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yes.


Let's see it then. No need to be coy.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> But you're _relishing_ the fact that it caused so much serious injury.


 
I can't say I'm upset by some hired thugs getting their comeuppance.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 22, 2012)

interesting if this thread was about some burglars who got mauled....thinking about it must happen when violent invaders ( what a stupid fucking phrase that is ) go out on the rob


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> By the simple fact that hospitals aren't overflowing with multiple dog attack casualties.


 
Most people, dog owners included, will go their entire lives without a horde of policemen kicking their door in to be fair.

Even a well-trained dog will defend its home and family in that situation, some breeds will naturally be more agressive than others in how they go about it but I've seen some of the softest, friendliest dogs in the world go absolutely postal when their owner was threatened.

FWIW, I've been to A&E five times. Two of those were for dog bites.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> I can't say I'm upset by some hired thugs getting their comeuppance.


Would you be so delighted at the human suffering if they were preventing a rape, a murder or a mugging?

Or is that all a bit too complicated a concept for your black and white world?


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Of course dogs will react, but their training can have a real influence on the nature of their response - and somme fucking idiots train them to be extremely aggressive.


But you don't know how this dog was trained.
I thought you liked to wait for the evidence before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

The only dog I ever had that actually bit someone was a chihuahua  and he was a little swine tbf. He bit my neighbour and drew blood and the police were called. I opened the door to the copper carrying him (oh yeh...he was an old dog when we he turned up on our doorstep injured, we realised quite soon he was a loose cannon and named him ferocious) the policeman had to fill out a dangerous dog report on him but he was pissing himself cos the neighbour had recommended him being chained up. The copper said 'perhaps the chain from a bathplug would do'


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's see it then. No need to be coy.


 
I'm still waiting for that authoritive source for that rather ambitious claim.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2012)

I had a normally placid large dog, a bull mastiff, nearly take my scalp off once. Someone who was a friend of the owner punched me to the floor when the owner wasn't there and I had dreads at the time in a pony tail - I guess my head looked a bit too much like one of those knot-rope toys and the dog tried to rag my head and rip it off. Never went to bite me personally and seemed very sorry for itself when it 'came round' from the excitment and realised what it was doing....

AFAIK it was never a 'trained' attack dog, nor had it been commanded to attack. Couldn't really grudge the dog, and yes the owner had always been wary of allowing it round children but more because it was a thick fucker that would get carried away playing than anything else. Certainly though if some coppers had tried to raid a place where this dog was, and if the owner had been there I'm not convinced it wouldn't have caused a lot of damage.

It's all very well saying you need to keep dogs like that under control, etc but if someone is chilling in their own yard with their dog then they can't really be expected to keep in chained and muzzled on the off chance that someone is going to kick the door in.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> But you don't know how this dog was trained.
> I thought you liked to wait for the evidence before jumping to conclusions.


That's why I took care not to refer to this specific case, you doofus.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm still waiting for that authoritive source for that rather ambitious claim.


I note you're skipping over that tricky question I set you. It's quite funny watching you tie yourself in knots with your juvenile police hating.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Of course dogs will react, but their training can have a real influence on the nature of their response - and somme fucking idiots train them to be extremely aggressive.


do you mean like conflict management dogs?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> The only dog I ever had that actually bit someone was a chihuahua  and he was a little swine tbf. He bit my neighbour and drew blood and the police were called. I opened the door to the copper carrying him (oh yeh...he was an old dog when we he turned up on our doorstep injured, we realised quite soon he was a loose cannon and named him ferocious) the policeman had to fill out a dangerous dog report on him but he was pissing himself cos the neighbour had recommended him being chained up. The copper said 'perhaps the chain from a bathplug would do'


The only dog that ever bit me deliberately was a collie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's see it then. No need to be coy.


 overhearing a conversation between police dog handlers and observation of police dogs in a number of contexts


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean like conflict management dogs?


Found that source yet or are you just going to try to bluster your way out?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I note you're skipping over that tricky question I set you. It's quite funny watching you tie yourself in knots with your juvenile police hating.


 
You made your daft claims _3 pages ago. _

Any updates yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Found that source yet or are you just going to try to bluster your way out?


no, i have answered your question


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The only dog that ever bit me deliberately was a collie.


 
Same here.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> overhearing a conversation between police dog handlers and observation of police dogs in a number of contexts


LOL.

You've been well caught out sunshine. That's not a source. That's a made up fact. A lie, if you will.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The only dog that ever bit me deliberately was a collie.


Yep, they can be quite nervy and skittish, had two of them.


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> The only arsehole here is the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that.


who you calling a doofus


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> LOL.
> 
> You've been well caught out sunshine. That's not a source. That's a made up fact. A lie, if you will.


 
So, coppers that have been convicted of choking, hanging and punching their animals could in no conceivable way starve their dogs?

You're not a dog person are you?


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Would you be so delighted at the human suffering if they were preventing a rape, a murder or a mugging?


 
But they weren't doing any of that. They were invading that dog's home and territory. It reacted accordingly. It's the dog that was the victim here


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)

Based on experience, not dogs, but how coppers abuse their power, I'm prepared to accept Pickman's model's claim.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

Coppers even electricuted their dogs. But in no way would they ever starve them. How ridiculous.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 22, 2012)

During a dawn raid......... they seem very popular recently, these dawn raids. I can't help but wonder why they didn't just cover the exits (there were at least 5 cops there) and knock on the door?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> So, coppers that have been convicted of choking, hanging and punching their animals could in no conceivable way starve their dogs?
> 
> You're not a dog person are you?


This is truly desperate stuff. Pickmans' claimed that police dogs were routinely starved yet the only evidence produced to support that claim thus far is an ancient 1998 report *that makes no mention of dogs being starved*.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> During a dawn raid......... they seem very popular recently, these dawn raids.


 
The filth used dawn raids for a very long time.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> LOL.
> 
> You've been well caught out sunshine. That's not a source. That's a made up fact. A lie, if you will.


Do you not think calling someone a liar is a bit over the top?


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> The only arsehole here is the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that.


 
This is a _general_ point, not one referring to this specific case? Is that what you're trying to tell us?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2012)

It's traditional, just like it's traditional to have them mid week so they can plan it and carry it out the same week.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> LOL.
> 
> You've been well caught out sunshine. That's not a source. That's a made up fact. A lie, if you will.


are you gonna answer ringdings question or were you caught out, without a source. a made up fact. a lie, if you will?

looooooool


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> This is truly desperate stuff. Pickmans' claimed that police dogs were routinely starved yet the only evidence produced to support that claim thus far is an ancient 1998 report *that makes no mention of dogs being starved*.


 
So police dogs being hung, beaten, punched, choked and electricuted has been proven.

You callously dismiss that they may starve them.

Have you never wondered how they get police dogs to be so aggressive?


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> This is a _general_ point, not one referring to this specific case? Is that what you're trying to tell us?


he says "the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that." which is specific.
if he had said " a fucking cunt" that would have been general.


----------



## JHE (Mar 22, 2012)

Take one part sentimental Great British caninophilia. Add one part adolescent ACABery.  Stir well and serve on Urban75.  And there you have it: a thread of sicko celebrations of Plod being mauled...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

I get the feeling editor isn't much of a dog person ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> But there's no mention of the police routinely starving all their dogs and that archive article comes from *1998*, ffs.
> 
> Want to try again?


 
No. Abusing police dogs was shown to be routine 'since the 70's' and nothing has changed since, the evidence of the repeated baking to death of police dogs in police cars shows the contempt these filth fucks treat their 'colleagues'


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

i had a staffie cross. wasn't violent, wasn't trained to be violent. but i can guarantee that if a mob of blokes broke into my house acting in an intimidating manner he would have had them.

if he just stood there wagging his tail i would have shot him myself.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

JHE said:


> Take one part sentimental Great British caninophilia. Add one part adolescent ACABery. Stir well and serve on Urban75. And there you have it: a thread of sicko celebrations of Plod being mauled...


 
the only people supporting it is a few anarchists and probably xes ...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

With Pickmans making up ludicrous lies to back up his untenable claims, RingDing thinking he can just write new bits into a 1998 article when he can't find the facts to fit, and an idiot thinking that the one cocktail I had bought me for me this week is somehow relevant, I think I'll leave this thread.

I've had lots of run in with cops - even taken one to court - but that doesn't mean I'm going to join in with this unpleasant celebration of them being seriously hurt. So I'll leave you heroes to it.


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> he says "the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that." which is specific.
> if he had said " a fucking cunt" that would have been general.


 
I know.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> I get the feeling editor isn't much of a dog person ...


or a logic person.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)

Most of this thread is not as you describe it JHE.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

JHE said:


> Take one part sentimental Great British caninophilia. Add one part adolescent ACABery. Stir well and serve on Urban75. And there you have it: a thread of sicko celebrations of Plod being mauled...


 

Your ill concealed glee at the news of the french spree killers being a follower of islam aside...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Except humans have the capacity to train dogs otherwise. It's supposed to be a responsibility that comes with owning one. If you're incapable or unwilling to look after and train a dog properly, you shouldn't be allowed to keep one.


your evidence for this assumption is as you were there you can of course state how the dog was raised... 

or is it another case of others wild assumptions are verboten and yours are spot on...


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know about starving but in the last 4 years, we've got well into the "dog world" and know proper, lauded police trainers and they are certainly very *old school* in their methods.  I wouldn't go as far as calling it out-and-out cruelty or anything, but they do use an approach rejected years ago by most of the dog world as liable to produce fear-response rather then eager-to-please response.  I certainly wouldn't want them to train my dog.

Most of them do it with perfectly good intentions, mind.  That's the way they were taught, that's the way it has always been done and they simply lack the imagination to challenge it, the analytical mind to examine the underlying theory or the intelligence to read up on the latest approaches.  

Like with so much else in the police, it's like a little cultish clan that only answers to its own and does it like it does it because that's how they do it.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> With Pickmans making up ludicrous lies .


how is it ludicrous? they have been proved to abuse their dogs. some cunt recently killed his dogs by leaving them to die from the heat in a car. the police are notorious for poor care of their animals. so why is it ludicrous?

i would say it was a quite reasonable assumption.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> This is truly desperate stuff. Pickmans' claimed that police dogs were routinely starved yet the only evidence produced to support that claim thus far is an ancient 1998 report *that makes no mention of dogs being starved*.


 
http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/15650/MA/US/


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/15650/MA/US/


haha! editor pwned.

and by pickmans too. oh the shame.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.saflii.org/za/cases/ZALAC/2012/4.html


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

As for collies: they are particularly sensitive and so need particualr thought about handling, ensuring consistency of approach.  Like a finely tuned instrument, they react most obviously to failures in this regard.  Since most owners don't have this holistic and analytical approach, the result is a lot of problem collies.  It's no surprise to me that most people say that their one bite was from a collie.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I've had lots of run in with cops - even taken one to court - but that doesn't mean I'm going to join in with this unpleasant celebration of them being *seriously hurt*. So I'll leave you heroes to it.


 
And you of all people should know about the pinch of salt to take these reports with.

Attempted murder in Trafalgar Square, lol.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

kabbes said:


> As for collies: they are particularly sensitive and so need particualr thought about handling, ensuring consistency of approach. Like a finely tuned instrument, they react most obviously to failures in this regard. Since most owners don't have this holistic and analytical approach, the result is a lot of problem collies. It's no surprise to me that most people say that their one bite was from a collie.


 
The craziest dog I've known was a collie but the most soppy loving intelligent dog was also one.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a collie and he is great but he is super-super-sensitive.

Soppy as shite, mind.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

this cunt is a police dog trainer! what a cunt,

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cide-bid-police-dogs-die-baking-heat-car.html

the cunt had killed two dogs and had previously done the same thing but got promoted afterwards!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

IME the police do first and foremost think of their dog as a tool, not as an emotional and feeling creature.


----------



## silverfish (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> haha! editor pwned.
> 
> and by pickmans too. oh the shame.



One transport copper and dog handler in masacheusettes america does not really back up the arguement that Uk police routinely starve their dogs.

You may as well say all male popstars are paedophiles based on the gary glitter model.

" all males are rapists"  has greater veracity  as a statement than the "uk cops routinely starve their dogs" line being pimped out here


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> LOL.
> 
> You've been well caught out sunshine. That's not a source. That's a made up fact. A lie, if you will.


yeh? so what's your belief in how the police get their dogs so aggressive? what would you suggest as an alternative explanation?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> this cunt is a police dog trainer! what a cunt,
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cide-bid-police-dogs-die-baking-heat-car.html
> 
> the cunt had killed two dogs and had previously been done for the same thing!


How the fuck is he not banned from keeping animals?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> With Pickmans making up ludicrous lies to back up his untenable claims, RingDing thinking he can just write new bits into a 1998 article when he can't find the facts to fit, and an idiot thinking that the one cocktail I had bought me for me this week is somehow relevant, I think I'll leave this thread.
> 
> I've had lots of run in with cops - even taken one to court - but that doesn't mean I'm going to join in with this unpleasant celebration of them being seriously hurt. So I'll leave you heroes to it.


You asked for the source of my knowledge. I told you. Yet - probably because what I overheard isn't on the internet - you brand me a liar then handily scarper off the thread. Why don't you put something new in the faq, along the lines of 'if it ain't on the internet don't bother mentioning it because editor will treat it as a lie'


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome thread. 

Cops getting mauled and shown up for the savage cunts they are and the editor flouncing


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

Aye, good news, anecdotal or "I heard it from a man in the pub" will be accepted as gospel on urban


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You asked for the source of my knowledge. I told you. Yet - probably because what I overheard isn't on the internet - you brand me a liar then handily scarper off the thread. Why don't you put something new in the faq, along the lines of 'if it ain't on the internet don't bother mentioning it because editor will treat it as a lie'


 
You're not the first and won't be the last to be branded a "liar" here, because of a source not being on the internet and to be fair, it's not usually a moderator doing it.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like a lose, lose and lose situation here. No point in picking sides everyone lost.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Sounds like a lose, lose and lose situation here. No point in picking sides everyone lost.


 
Well not really. Five coppers got hospitalised and one may need a skin graft according to the guardian. Sounds like a pretty clearly victory to me, even if the dog was martyred.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 22, 2012)

Of course, how remiss of me.


----------



## treelover (Mar 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Well not really. Five coppers got hospitalised and one may need a skin graft according to the guardian. Sounds like a pretty clearly victory to me, even if the dog was martyred.


 
Sickos, would you wish the same on Agricola on here?, he is a cop, I share many views on here on economics, social issues, etc, but on this one count mer ou


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Sounds like a lose, lose and lose situation here. No point in picking sides everyone lost.


wasn't my dog, i didn't get arrested and five coppers bitten. as far as it concerns me it's pretty much win.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

treelover said:


> Sickos, would you wish the same on Agricola on here?, he is a cop, I share many views on here on economics, social issues, etc, but on this one count mer ou


yes.

i would set my dog on you too, to be fair.


----------



## tendril (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> The only arsehole here is the fucking cunt who brought up a dog to act like that.


There are plenty of legitimately owned guard trained dogs in private hands.


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

treelover said:


> Sickos, would you wish the same on Agricola on here?, he is a cop, I share many views on here on economics, social issues, etc, but on this one count mer ou


Juvenile sums it up


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

treelover said:


> Sickos, would you wish the same on Agricola on here?, he is a cop, I share many views on here on economics, social issues, etc, but on this one count mer ou


 
I can't really say "yes" as I could imagine Agricola turning up and arresting me for conspiracy to do something or other with persons unknown.

So, in answer to your question: No Comment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

treelover said:


> Sickos, would you wish the same on Agricola on here?, he is a cop, I share many views on here on economics, social issues, etc, but on this one count mer ou


 
Agricola is very reasonable and a joy to have on the boards*.

The moment he kicks in my front door all bets are fucking well off though.




*unlike that cunting cunt cunt db


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2012)

treelover said:


> Sickos,....


 
Funny that, as I used a similar term, as a plod deliberately tightened the hand-cuffs into my very badly cut wrists and swollen hands.

[/anecdotal]


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> Juvenile sums it up


You ageist cunt


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The moment he kicks in my front door all bets are fucking well off though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's it though, agricola may be absolutely lovely but when ordered to kick your door down he is going to do it, or at least have a go.

if my boss told me to kick your door down, i, like most normal, reasonable people, would tell him to fuck off.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm off out to maul 5 bastard dogs right now


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that's it though, agricola may be absolutely lovely but when ordered to kick your door down he is going to do it, or at least have a go.
> 
> if my boss told me to kick your door down, i, like most normal, reasonable people, would tell him to fuck off.


 
Quite. Which is why my nan taught me to never eat anything bigger than my head and to never trust a copper.

Wise old bird, my nan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> Aye, good news, anecdotal or "I heard it from a man in the pub" will be accepted as gospel on urban


If you don't think it's enough, fair play, i'll see what else I can find on the subject. But the source was reputable (2 cops chatting) they had no obvious reason to lie and there was no reason for them to think anyone was earwigging. I think it's a bit off to dismiss admittedly anecdotal evidence as me lying or being shown up as a gobshite


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2012)

kabbes said:


> As for collies: they are particularly sensitive and so need particualr thought about handling, ensuring consistency of approach. Like a finely tuned instrument, they react most obviously to failures in this regard. Since most owners don't have this holistic and analytical approach, the result is a lot of problem collies. It's no surprise to me that most people say that their one bite was from a collie.


I would never own a collie, they are weird and nervy.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I think it's a bit off to dismiss admittedly anecdotal evidence as me lying or being shown up as a gobshite


you'r right. it's well out of order. i think you're a nob but i don't think you're a liar.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that's it though, agricola may be absolutely lovely but when ordered to kick your door down he is going to do it, or at least have a go.
> 
> if my boss told me to kick your door down, i, like most normal, reasonable people, would tell him to fuck off.


 
I dunno, would you? You kinda come across as the sort who throws shapes and poses but when it comes to the crunch, you're probably a "yes" man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I dunno, would you? You kinda come across as the sort who throws shapes and poses but when it comes to the crunch, you're probably a "yes" man.


Are you sure you're on the right thread?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 22, 2012)

I can be pretty sure that if my boss told me to kick anyone's door down, I would give him a funny look and say "what? fuck off, do I look like a copper?"


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that's it though, agricola may be absolutely lovely but when ordered to kick your door down he is going to do it, or at least have a go.
> 
> if my boss told me to kick your door down, i, like most normal, reasonable people, would tell him to fuck off.


a million likes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Are you sure you're on the right thread?


 
Yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes


Ok. Then could you ensure your posts have some vague relevance to those preceding them


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Ok. Then could you ensure your posts have some vague relevance to those preceding them


 
When you become moderator, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> When you become moderator, I'll keep that in mind.


Nothing to do with moderation, more to do with your own self-interest in not looking like a loon who posts random shit in the hope some if it relates to the topic at hand


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 22, 2012)

five cops one dog, two girls one cup, three guys one hammer, one man one jar.

video or it never happened


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

Here it is. Some bloke (possibly a neighbour or even the owner?) beating the poor dog. Typical shithouse coppers trying to get clear and leaving their mate to it when it gets a bit hairy. Cunts.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

bastards


----------



## tendril (Mar 22, 2012)

Having read the article and seen the footage it looks as though the dog is attacking outside of the premises. I can understand the dog attacking inside, but outside is not on and the owner should have had enough control over his animal to call it off, so I'm afraid to say, fair game that it was disposed of. While there are many legitimately owned guard dogs in private hands a 20 year old lad in a terraced house is unlikely to be able to argue that he needed a dog with it's obvious capabilities, and it smacks of a status dog, many of whom are poorly trained at best, and viciously trained at worst. It is an unfortunate fact that many of these animals subsequently are destroyed.


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> If you don't think it's enough, fair play, i'll see what else I can find on the subject. But the source was reputable (2 cops chatting) they had no obvious reason to lie and there was no reason for them to think anyone was earwigging. I think it's a bit off to dismiss admittedly anecdotal evidence as me lying or being shown up as a gobshite


No probs, but i just hope others quoting the same 'sources' dont get as relentlessly hammered as is often the case on here, anecdotal *doesnt* mean untrue


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Having read the article and seen the footage it looks as though the dog is attacking outside of the premises.


 
You have not heard or seen what preceded this. This is the dog's home. The dog will have no concept of property rights and where the border between what is private and what is public. The dog was obviously intimidated and is defending itself, it's home and it's owner.

Nice one Wellard.


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Having read the article and seen the footage it looks as though the dog is attacking outside of the premises. I can understand the dog attacking inside, but outside is not on and the owner should have had enough control over his animal to call it off, so I'm afraid to say, fair game that it was disposed of. While there are many legitimately owned guard dogs in private hands a 20 year old lad in a terraced house is unlikely to be able to argue that he needed a dog with it's obvious capabilities, and it smacks of a status dog, many of whom are poorly trained at best, and viciously trained at worst. It is an unfortunate fact that many of these animals subsequently are destroyed.


 
Sorry, but this is just nonsense.

Something that started inside the premises can very easily spill outside - once the thing has started, it's started and is going to run its course. The dog is getting beaten to fuck in that footage - once that happens it's very likely going to bite whoever is nearest - notice no attempt by the coppers to stop the bloke doing the beating. And of course, it's entirely possible that the bloke doing the beating is a plain clothes and not a neighbour or the owner at all - if the owner is inside, face down on the floor with his arms tie-wrapped behind his back (instead of in the kitchen maybe being allowed to make a cup of tea  ) then there's fuck all chance he's going to be able to call the dog off.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Having read the article and seen the footage it looks as though the dog is attacking outside of the premises. I can understand the dog attacking inside, but outside is not on and the owner should have had enough control over his animal to call it off, so I'm afraid to say, fair game that it was disposed of. While there are many legitimately owned guard dogs in private hands a 20 year old lad in a terraced house is unlikely to be able to argue that he needed a dog with it's obvious capabilities, and it smacks of a status dog, many of whom are poorly trained at best, and viciously trained at worst. It is an unfortunate fact that many of these animals subsequently are destroyed.


 
Could have been dragged out when it attached its self to the cop.

Either way I think that dog went out with a bang. I for one would like to see a statue dedicated to it.

Maybe on that empty plinth in Trafalgar Square...


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can be pretty sure that if my boss told me to kick anyone's door down, I would give him a funny look and say "what? fuck off, do I look like a copper?"


 
Pickmans can sleep at night then.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> if the owner is inside, face down on the floor with his arms tie-wrapped behind his back (instead of in the kitchen maybe being allowed to make a cup of tea  )


 


^^that's a Smilie culture


----------



## tendril (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> Sorry, but this is just nonsense.
> 
> Something that started inside the premises can very easily spill outside - once the thing has started, it's started and is going to run its course. The dog is getting beaten to fuck in that footage - once that happens it's very likely going to bite whoever is nearest - notice no attempt by the coppers to stop the bloke doing the beating. And of course, it's entirely possible that the bloke doing the beating is a plain clothes and not a neighbour or the owner at all - if the owner is inside, face down on the floor with his arms tie-wrapped behind his back (instead of in the kitchen maybe being allowed to make a cup of tea  ) then there's fuck all chance he's going to be able to call the dog off.


Fair point about it spilling outside, but my point about it being an inappropriate animal to keep in that situation stands. Nuff very badly trained and aggressive dogs in London.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Fair point about it spilling outside, but my point about it being an inappropriate cop to keep in that situation stands. Nuff very badly trained and aggressive coppers in London.


 
fixed


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Fair point about it spilling outside, but my point about it being an inappropriate animal to keep in that situation stands. Nuff very badly trained and aggressive dogs in London.


 
Someone Who Isn't Me said that if the police was going to raid their house they'd rather have a dog which would annihilate five of the cunts than one which would lick their shoes.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I dunno, would you? You kinda come across as the sort who throws shapes and poses but when it comes to the crunch, you're probably a "yes" man.


yes i would. you're right in a way, a lot of what i say is just bluster but i can guarantee i'm not a yes man. only a few months ago i threw my bosses bag out of my car window and left him stranded on a site in manchester, a hundred miles away.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Could have been dragged out when it attached its self to the cop.
> 
> Either way I think that dog went out with a bang. I for one would like to see a statue dedicated to it.
> 
> Maybe on that empty plinth in Trafalgar Square...


 

the heroes of the canine world: cmrds Laika, Wellard, Grecian Riotdog...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

coley said:


> No probs, but i just hope others quoting the same 'sources' dont get as relentlessly hammered as is often the case on here, anecdotal *doesnt* mean untrue


depends on the quality of the anecdote, the likely reliability of the people involved and its plausibility


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Pickmans can sleep at night then.


can sleep during the day too


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> Fair point about it spilling outside, but my point about it being an inappropriate animal to keep in that situation stands. Nuff very badly trained and aggressive dogs in London.


 
Dog doesn't look like a pit to me - just a slightly larger staff/staffie cross. It's entirely possible that the "pit bull type" in the police press release is yet more hyperbole to garner support.

Again, I don't see evidence for it to be an inappropriate animal - because there's no evidence of any previous aggression on the dog's part. My staffie is as soft as shit and absolutely not aggressive (he's scared shitless of my cat and runs up to other cats in the street so he can wag his tail at them and say hello). But I'm fairly sure he'd react similarly to blokes trying to grapple with me or forcing their way into the house unannounced - and given years of personal experience of the aggression that the Met are capable of dishing out without provocation, I'd say that the chances of plod having provoked the attack are at least as high as of this being an unprovoked attack by the dog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

can't find a video for it, but i'm surprised no one seem to have mentioned the famous blaggers' song, pitbull mentality

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=24455776&ac=now


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> Dog doesn't look like a pit to me - just a slightly larger staff/staffie cross. It's entirely possible that the "pit bull type" in the police press release is yet more hyperbole to garner support.
> 
> Again, I don't see evidence for it to be an inappropriate animal - because there's no evidence of any previous aggression on the dog's part. My staffie is as soft as shit and absolutely not aggressive (he's scared shitless of my cat and runs up to other cats in the street so he can wag his tail at them and say hello). But I'm fairly sure he'd react similarly to blokes trying to grapple with me or forcing their way into the house unannounced - and given years of personal experience of the aggression that the Met are capable of dishing out without provocation, I'd say that the chances of plod having provoked the attack are at least as high as of this being an unprovoked attack by the dog.


 Exactly, my 2 "pit bull type" dogs are soft as shit, Tyler's scared of everything. (he even ran all the way home on his walkies the other day because of loud bangs) But if anyone was to break in, or come busting through the door uninvited and violently, they'd probably go fucking nutso. And quite rightly so.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 22, 2012)

Said cops clearly used the wrong tactics, they should have 'kettled' the dog first, for its own safety.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> So say Scotland Yard.
> 
> The sun is shining and it's a beautiful afternoon


 
Not for the dog, it isn't.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Attacking a group of thugs that have violently broke into your home _is_ being trained properly. Plus it's a perfectly natural response.


 
Your's, DrRingDing, is the natural response of a congential idiot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Not for the dog, it isn't.


it's a pity the cops didn't use you as a human shield.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Said cops clearly used the wrong tactics, they should have 'kettled' the dog first, for its own safety.


 
Dogs aren't stupid enough to stand there and put up with that shit. Only pacifists are stupid enough to think that the way to deal with bullies it to let them win.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a pity the cops didn't use you as a human shield.


 
The deterioration in your mental health would be worrying if you were worth worrying about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The deterioration in your mental health would be worrying if you were worth worrying about.


yeh that's doubtless why you seek out my posts to reply to, you sad sack of shit.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that's doubtless why you seek out my posts to reply to, you sad sack of shit.


 
I think we all know the truth. You are the one who makes snidey comments on my posts and have always done so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I think we all know the truth. You are the one who makes snidey comments on my posts and have always done so.


perhaps you're right. i don't think anyone can say worse things about you than your posts do.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Dogs aren't stupid enough to stand there and put up with that shit. Only pacifists are stupid enough to think that the way to deal with bullies it to let them win.


 
A valid point, I doff my cap in your general direction.


----------



## Garek (Mar 22, 2012)

With sound: http://gu.com/p/36ckh

That's one well hard dog. And watch the coppers 'mates' all running to save their own bacon hides.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2012)

It's just a flesh wound. Barely a pork scratching.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

is that copper shouiting 'please' or 'police' at one point? Either way, lol


----------



## Garek (Mar 22, 2012)

That video is mental. So your the guy in the grey top, presumably a cop judging by the baton, and you are seeing your fellow officer getting ripped to shreds. So you lean over the wall, whack the dog, making it even more livid and resulting in it tearing even greater lumps of porcine flesh out of your colleague, and what do you do? You stand back and look confused. But then I guess it is hard for copper to come up with an idea that doesn't involve brute force.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

proper shitouts. standing on walls, lol!


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

> Dog bite incidents in the UK have risen 79% in London and 43% nationally in recent years, according to figures obtained by the Kennel Club.
> 
> The incident has already led to nearby residents raising concerns over dangerous dogs, and is likely to reignite deabte on the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 22, 2012)

To the tune of '10 Green bottles':

"There was a copper on the wall
as the dog began to maul..."

Add your own lrics.


Sad for the dog though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

> One constable is facing skin grafts on his body and all five officers needed hospital treatment for leg and hand wounds after the frenzied assault. They are all in a stable condition, but at least three will stay in overnight.
> 
> The dog was shot dead at the scene by a marksman from the Metropolitan Police's CO19 firearms unit and its owner, a man in his 20s, was arrested by bloodied officers for grievous bodily harm and kidnapping.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...bxkcWLu1u812INl9w?docId=N0044521332425407718A


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

that cop who ends up standing on the wall has gotta win the "chicken-shit-cop of the year" award


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

coppers and a cyclist!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

sptme said:


> that cop who ends up standing on the wall has gotta win the "chicken-shit-cop of the year" award


i wonder how many of them required new underwear after


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2012)

> Oliur Rahman, 28 who was staying at his girlfriend's house on Albert Square said ...he said he could see officers jumping on tops of cars and over gates to get away "They didn't know what to do," he said..





> "Commander Stephen Watson said ..."I think what our officers have confronted is the bravery that they very often display in protecting Londoners on a daily basis.


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that's doubtless why you seek out my posts to reply to, you sad sack of shit.


 
If only the ed were still posting on this thread he could have indulged in his other favourite pastime on the boards. Bumsucking.


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

Oops. Point still stands though.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

past caring said:


> If only the ed were still posting on this thread he could have indulged in his other favourite pastime on the boards. Bumsucking.


Keep me out of this shit.


----------



## sptme (Mar 22, 2012)

> Officers were sent to investigate reports that a man had been bitten by a dog in April last year but no arrests were made.
> Newham Council said it had launched an investigation last year after receiving a complaint that a dog had bitten a cyclist in the square in April 2011.
> 
> Animal welfare officers visited the property on May 6, but there was no response and the matter was discussed with the police in June with no further action taken.


 
For me this just brings up how fucking stupid the cops were.They should have had it on record that a potentially dangerous dog was living there. But they still charged in unprepared and got themselves hospitalized


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2012)

To be fair, all the cops who jumped on top of cars and walls when their mate was being attacked could have playing off ground tig.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

Garek said:


> That video is mental. So your the guy in the grey top, presumably a cop judging by the baton, and you are seeing your fellow officer getting ripped to shreds. So you lean over the wall, whack the dog, making it even more livid and resulting in it tearing even greater lumps of porcine flesh out of your colleague, and what do you do? You stand back and look confused. But then I guess it is hard for copper to come up with an idea that doesn't involve brute force.


the correct action would be to grab the dog by the scruff, or if it's wearing a collar then grab that, and jam your fingers into its cheeks so that it's forced to open its mouth. You then have control of the dog. (but don't let go  ) There is no need to cause more harm to the person being attacked, nor the dog. (that's what using violence at it will do)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

quick question for dog owners on this thread: how often would you feed your dog each day?


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

My dogs get 2 meals a day, but many do one larger meal per day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

xes said:


> My dogs get 2 meals a day, but many do one larger meal per day.


what the acpo manual on dog handling (2011) says is





> 12.21. Feeding
> Adult dogs are generally either fed once a day, or two small meals daily. To avoid any
> disturbance of the digestive processes, they should if possible be fed at the same time each
> day.  The feed should not be given immediately before or after work and, in the case of hot
> ...


----------



## past caring (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine gets 3 - helps with his colitis.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

that sounds like sensible advice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

however, what the acpo manual on dog handling also says, about conflict management dogs, is



> 9.8. Conflict Management Dog
> A Conflict Management Dog will carry out a determined attack on a suspect irrespective
> of whether the person is aggressive/armed/completely passive but non-compliant to
> commands or requests, making the subject too dangerous to approach.
> ...


from what i've seen they rarely need a command to attack


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't want to get too close to a police dog. They are meanies. Turned against us, it could have been so different


----------



## thriller (Mar 22, 2012)

should have shot both the dog and owner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

thriller said:


> should have shot both the dog and owner.


you're a charmer and no mistake


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> quick question for dog owners on this thread: how often would you feed your dog each day?


 
two or three times a day. we used to put the food i her bowl and then feed her leftovers.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

and from the language used in that manual it' s obvious they just view the dog as a tool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

i'd like to contrast a conflict management dog with a sexual harassment panda


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2012)

Police knew there was a dangerous dog there as it had attacked a passerby last year. But they didn't take this into account when planning the raid. Daft twats.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> quick question for dog owners on this thread: how often would you feed your dog each day?


 

Twice. A full bowl of complete dried mix in the evening, one the same in the morning. If he really rattles an empty bowl around at lunchtime then I'll give him a light meal then. Usually it is not neccesary as he'll have what I save him from my lunchplate and be happy with that till teatime


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Police knew there was a dangerous dog there as it had attacked a passerby last year. But they didn't take this into account when planning the raid. Daft twats.


from the acpo manual



> 13.8. Situation and the “dog bite safety routine”
> With aggression, there are a number of location triggers that can be quickly assessed. Where
> are you or the dog situated?
> If the dog is at or is near its home it may be territorially aggressive.
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Police knew there was a dangerous dog there as it had attacked a passerby last year. But they didn't take this into account when planning the raid. Daft twats.


Intelligence led policing + leaping on top of cars. 

Cops were a victim of their own stupidity, dog was also a victim of their stupidity (and probably its owner's if he got it to that state). Poor doggie.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ludlow is in Shropshire


Ah shit.....I keeled over when I heard that


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> from the acpo manual


where do i get this book?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Intelligence led policing + leaping on top of cars.
> 
> Cops were a victim of their own stupidity, dog was also a victim of their stupidity (and probably its owners if he got it to that state). Poor doggie.


they'll think twice before taking on a dog in the future


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> where do i get this book?


www.acpo.police.uk/documents/.../201103UOP*Dogs*MoG1.1.pdf


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

Ta 

What does it say about beating/starving dogs etc?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2012)

if a copper jumped on my car i would bite them myself.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if a copper jumped on my car i would bite them myself.


Gazza arrived with fishing rods and chicken. Sadly, all too late to make a difference.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You have not heard or seen what preceded this. This is the dog's home. The dog will have no concept of property rights and where the border between what is private and what is public. The dog was obviously intimidated and is defending itself, it's home and it's owner.
> 
> Nice one Wellard.


Not just that, but maybe the owner was cuffed and errr _falling down the stairs_ inside and therefore unable to control the dog.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2012)

Hendon Training Video


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> Ta
> 
> What does it say about beating/starving dogs etc?





> 1.22. Application of Pressure During Training:
> In some training stages it may be necessary to place the dog under pressure in order to
> prepare it for the reality of police work. Some training sessions, principally with GP dogs,
> should be deliberately designed to test and develop the dog’s nerve, aggression and
> ...


probably more than that in there


----------



## tendril (Mar 22, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Someone Who Isn't Me said that if the police was going to raid their house they'd rather have a dog which would annihilate five of the cunts than one which would lick their shoes.


does swhim have a reason for the cops to raid their house? It's easy to have the big talk safe in the knowledge that you wont get raided, but in practice, having the type of dog in a domestic situation that will attack 5 coppers isn't gonna go well for you, in addition to whatever charges are brought for the actual reason for the raid. Cops are heavy handed on humans too. Not defending the shakedown but just having a realistic opinion on what was/is likely to happen in a raid. I know there is a definite flavour of acab on the site, some of it justified, but as I will state again, there are enough unscrupulous characters who purposely have aggressive animals and only limited control of them. They are the cunts, and it is usually the animal that pays with it's life. Tbh, I'm saddened by some of the attitudes along the lines of "I'd have a dog like that and hope it would attack the cops if I got raided". A, you still get raided and most likely face more charges and B, the poor dog who you so willingly hope will turn on the coppers will lose it's life and it'll be your fault


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> probably more than that in there


tf id an agitation whip?


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> tf id an agitation whip?


Never been to Ann Summers then?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

no, i'm boring like that


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

its just like a normal whip only you aren't supposed to actually use it, just agitate with threatening cracks of it.

i think


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> no, i'm boring like that


Nobodys perfect


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

if it did happen ever i'm sure there'd be a full and frank apology.


----------



## coley (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> if it did happen ever i'm sure there'd be a full and frank apology.


Accepted


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

No problem, actually just rememberred i have been to anne summers lol, never seen any "agitation whips" there tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> No problem, actually just rememberred i have been to anne summers lol, never seen any "agitation whips" there tho


something to enquire about on your next visit


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

anyway i find the mentioning of anne summers in this context (whips to be used to "agitate" dogs) a little bit creepy tbh. Is there something coleys not telling us?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> anyway i find the mentioning of anne summers in this context (whips to be used to "agitate" dogs) a little bit creepy tbh. Is there something coleys not telling us?


what bra size he wears


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

i was thinking more on the lines of ... actually better not put that image in your head. or mine


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 22, 2012)

Not read all this thread, but it'd be horrible bein mauled by a dog - Imagine it. I don't even like it when dibble use dogs, way I see it, in most ways, if yer break the law an ya become _known_ to police, then ya know, all's fair in love an war - But _unleashing a beast_? Nah, that's fuckin medeivel, that. Not right, anyway.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 23, 2012)

tendril said:


> does swhim have a reason for the cops to raid their house?


 
Does SWIM need a reason? Not every house raid results in a conviction.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

Dogs being mainly scavengers, think the meal put in front of them will be their last for some time and rush it down. I trained my dog to realise that food, both wet and dry, with water next to it was always available when she wanted it and therefore her behaviour changed into eating when she wanted to, but not eating too much and becoming overweight. I accept that this won't work for all breeds, but worth a try.


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Does SWIM need a reason? Not every house raid results in a conviction.


And what about the rest of my comment that you selectively quoted from? I still say that sacrificing an animal's life to 'get one back on the cops' is a poor display of character, because if your dog attacks the police whilst they are raiding your innocent house it will be destroyed. That is just a fact.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 23, 2012)

tendril said:


> And what about the rest of my comment that you selectively quoted from? I still say that sacrificing an animal's life to 'get one back on the cops' is a poor display of character, because if your dog attacks the police whilst they are raiding your innocent house it will be destroyed. That is just a fact.


 
Better to go out with a bang rather than a whimper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2012)

tendril said:


> And what about the rest of my comment that you selectively quoted from? I still say that sacrificing an animal's life to 'get one back on the cops' is a poor display of character, because if your dog attacks the police whilst they are raiding your innocent house it will be destroyed. That is just a fact.


And a good display of character would be?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 23, 2012)

Just for a while I was getting worried that the only news coming out of my ends were 'feel good stories' about the Olympics. We were getting a bit of a reputation.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> quick question for dog owners on this thread: how often would you feed your dog each day?


 
Once, but she doesn't eat it all at once, in fact she'll only eat when I'm in the kitchen with her.


----------



## Garek (Mar 23, 2012)

More here. 

Dog was called 'Poison'


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

We have two dogs which we feed twice a day, one of them is an American bulldog that looks as fierce as it is possible for a dog to look, but she is so friendly, she really would lick you to death if you did not scratch her stomach when she lies on her back, but she is very territorial, not sure though whether she would do anything more though than bark and posture, but that is all I want her to do anyway. The last thing I would want her to do would be to attack a load of coppers even if they were raiding the house because there would only be one outcome for her.
The other fucker thinks barking unless he wants something is only for the lower orders.


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Better to go out with a bang rather than a whimper.


I'd have absolutely no problem with swim having a go at the cops and taking a beating, but I have a huge problem with using an animal that will then be slaughtered. It has no choice, swim does


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> We have two dogs which we feed twice a day, one of them is an American bulldog that looks as fierce as it is possible for a dog to look, but she is so friendly, she really would lick you to death if you did not scratch her stomach when she lies on her back, but she is very territorial, not sure though whether she would do anything more though than bark and posture, but that is all I want her to do anyway. *The last thing I would want her to do would be to attack a load of coppers even if they were raiding the house because there would only be one outcome for her*.
> The other fucker thinks barking unless he wants something is only for the lower orders.


This is exactly my stance.


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> And a good display of character would be?


Not deliberately sacrificing an animal's life to facilitate one's hatred of the police.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 23, 2012)

sounds like the dumb mutt had previous....prob just as well it got shot, hey ho


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't help but think that had the cops knocked on the door instead of kicking it in, or if said dog owner had a sign on the door saying "Very Pissed off and Somewhat Bitey Dog Inside" then all of this could have been avoided.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> I can't help but think that had the cops knocked on the door instead of kicking it in, or if said dog owner had a sign on the door saying "Very Pissed off and Somewhat Bitey Dog Inside" then all of this could have been avoided.


 
Also, news just in, bears shit in the woods!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> ... or if said dog owner had a sign on the door saying "Very Pissed off and Somewhat Bitey Dog Inside" then all of this could have been avoided.


Potentially, all such a notice does is leave you wide open to being sued by anyone the dog bites, on the grounds that you knew full well that you had a dangerous animal.  Just like you can't land mine your garden and then put up a sign saying, "Caution!  Land mines!" and then expect you have covered yourself.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> quick question for dog owners on this thread: how often would you feed your dog each day?


That depends how many policemen there were available. Up to five times.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Following the last game of the season 2008/9 when Utd won the League I let off a 'firework' outside the pub near Old T. I got nicked by a copper with a growler which attempted to remove a chunk out of my arse and in its temper then bit him. He then told me to fuck off as he tried to control it... which I did only for another plod 15 mins later to enter pub and nick me. Was it a 'flare' cop guv..was it fuck. I argued the toss but the jobsworth wouldnt hear it. He did tell a slightly older mate of mine who tried to intervene reasonably 'to fuck off old man' bad mistake as said person was high up in several organisations, watchdogs(sic) monitoring groups etc. He got a letter off GMP top brass to say said PC being placed on equality course as it was 4th complaint against him in past 12 months of similarish behaviour. Wonder what happened to the dog. As it happened because traffic was bad they couldnt transport me to the station so I got an on the spot fine of £80. Returned to pub and lads passed the hat round....£160 in total...bargain!!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2012)

You'd have problems with a sign like "Very Pissed off and Somewhat Bitey Dog Inside" from an insurance point of view - the most you can put up is something like 'Dog running free' otherwise you've virtually already admitted liability if it goes for someone.

I haven't watched the video, but I'm not sure how someone would be expected to control a dog with a number of coppers smashing up and bursting through the front door.


----------



## Garek (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to say that it would appear the cops bit off more than they could chew but that seems rather backwards in this case.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 23, 2012)

The bloke has been charged with kidnap and GBH (not sure if the latter relates to the kidnap victim or the police who got set upon by the dog). Also the dog was a banned breed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17486343


----------



## Pingu (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Not sure you can train a dog how to react to intruders tbh. If the dog was downstairs and the owner upstairs in bed whilst plod were breaking down his door, what could he have done to control it?


 
cba reading the rest but this.

my dogs are as soft a shite but if someone came breaking in with the shouting and the phermones and noise I know exactly how mine would react and it would mean people ending up in hospital


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

Next time the pigs call...


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 23, 2012)

Pingu said:


> cba reading the rest but this.
> 
> my dogs are as soft a shite but if someone came breaking in with the shouting and the phermones and noise I know exactly how mine would react and it would mean people ending up in hospital


Are your dogs a banned breed and are you hiding kidnapped people in your house?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> probably more than that in there


But still *nothing* to back up your claim that police dogs are routinely 'starved'.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> But still *nothing* to back up your claim that police dogs are routinely 'starved'.


 
Were you expecting anything?


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 23, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Potentially, all such a notice does is leave you wide open to being sued by anyone the dog bites, on the grounds that you knew full well that you had a dangerous animal. Just like you can't land mine your garden and then put up a sign saying, "Caution! Land mines!" and then expect you have covered yourself.


 
What about this sign then?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> What about this sign then?


What about it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Doesn't scan very well


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> What about this sign then?


The font is disgraceful.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

It looks like it was written by the dog, with a pen it its mouth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> But still *nothing* to back up your claim that police dogs are routinely 'starved'.


i disagree. I've established that police dogs aren't fed while on duty. Their duty times will be at the convenience of higher command, not dogs' feeding times. This will of necessity mean dogs will be starved, not in the sense perhaps of starving to death, but certainly in the sense of being starving hungry. I understood from what I overheard that there was a general practice of not feeding dogs before public order operations, which I am unable so far to support. I have however demonstrated from a reliable source that there's no provision made to feed dogs on what may be lengthy deployments: though efforts are made to feed human police assets.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2012)

kabbes said:


> What about it?


Oh, I see you have put some context into your question now.

Still, though, what about it?  Many, many people do inadvisable things.  There is an popular perception that it is a good idea to put up a  "beware of the dog" sign.  Popular perception is a powerful thing.  It doesn't make it right though, nor clever.

The law doesn't allow you to have something unreasonably dangerous just because you issue a generic warning about the danger.  This is a very woolly concept and, as such, very exploitable.  But a sign saying "I know my dog is dangerous and rather than secure it, I will just tell you it is dangerous" does nothing other than admit you know it is dangerous and, as such, admit liability.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i disagree. I've established that police dogs aren't fed while on duty.


But not routinely 'starved' as you claimed.

But feel free to keep on wriggling away if you are still unable to be gracious enough to just admit, "sorry, I got that wrong."


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

*taps watch*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It looks like it was written by the dog, with a pen it its mouth.


 
Looks like it was written by a copper being bitten by a dog.


----------



## Tobermory53 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Next time the pigs call...


 





Next time the forces of law and order visit a member of the public suspected of harbouring a dangerous animal.......


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 23, 2012)

The video of the dog being shot is up now. Took three bullets. 

RIP.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 23, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> The bloke has been charged with kidnap and GBH (not sure if the latter relates to the kidnap victim or the police who got set upon by the dog). Also the dog was a banned breed.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17486343


 
Those horrible police people arresting an honest do good citizen with whose only crime was owning a loving dog 

They did get mauled though so at least it's smiles around.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> Next time the forces of law and order visit a member of the public suspected of harbouring a dangerous animal.......


The police went round because he was a suspected violent kidnapper. But good to know you want to offer such protection to people like that...


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2012)

those videos are bbrr


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> The video of the dog being shot is up now. Took three bullets.
> 
> RIP.


I imagine the cyclist it attacked and the neighbours it terrified won't be contributing to the floral wreath.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> The video of the dog being shot is up now. Took three bullets.
> 
> RIP.


 
I watched it and had a good wank.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> I watched it and had a good wank.


Youtube?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Dan U said:


> those videos are bbrr


 
Which videos?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Ew


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2012)

thats the ones 5t3lla. they are cut in to three on a Mirror website


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> The police went round because he was a suspected violent kidnapper. But good to know you want to offer such protection to people like that...



Actually he was saying the opposite of that. He was saying " the police should carry these..."


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually he was saying the opposite of that. He was saying " the police should carry these..."


If that's what they meant fair enuf

Edit: And by fair enuf I mean sorry for misinterpreting, not that they should send the US military round!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

I assume the dog was by that time restrained and under some control, so why not a lethal injection from some local vet, rather than shooting the mutt three times in full view of the public? This operation appears to have been a complete shambles from start to finish?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2012)

one would assume its quicker just to shoot the thing than find a vet.

it had just been mauling people. not sure i'd fancy being the person sat on an angry powerful dog while they pissed about finding a vet.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

audiotech said:


> I assume the dog was by that time restrained and under some control, so why not a lethal injection from some local vet, rather than shooting the mutt three times in full view of the public? This operation appears to have been a complete shambles from start to finish?


Very true, the shooting seems to have been pure 'payback'


----------



## Chemster (Mar 23, 2012)

Hahaha! Fido obviously had a penchant for pork. Complete overkill with needing three shots to cap the beastie, typical filth.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

Dan U said:


> one would assume its quicker just to shoot the thing than find a vet.
> 
> it had just been mauling people. not sure i'd fancy being the person sat on an angry powerful dog while they pissed about finding a vet.


You would rather sit on it while some one shot it 3 times???


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

Dan U said:


> one would assume its quicker just to shoot the thing than find a vet.
> 
> it had just been mauling people. not sure i'd fancy being the person sat on an angry powerful dog while they pissed about finding a vet.


 
That's right, the dog won't have been beaten unconscious with truncheons, instead an overweight plod would have been sat on it.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You would rather sit on it while some one shot it 3 times???


 
they all leapt off when they shot it

the whole thing is a fuck up, start to finish as audiotech said.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You would rather sit on it while some one shot it 3 times???


Given the farcial nature of this incident its a wonder someone wasnt caught by a ricochet


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Ew




I love it when he shouts out 'Police' like the dog is going to give two fucks.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Given the farcial nature of this incident its a wonder someone wasnt caught by a ricochet


That's what I thought, those fuckers carry high powered weapons.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That's what I thought, those fuckers carry high powered weapons.


Aye, some buggers lost his rag, I cant see how they can justify letting loose with three rounds in such a public place esp when it seems the dog was restrained


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Aye, some buggers lost his rag, I cant see how they can justify letting loose with three rounds in such a public place esp when it seems the dog was restrained


At least it was not an unarmed black man this time.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> At least it was not an unarmed black man this time.


 
Aye guns and coppers seems to be a bad mix


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 23, 2012)

RIP Dog.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Seeing as the dog was an illegal breed, it would have to have been destroyed anyway - and for that, blame the owner.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2012)

One of the reasons the police have moved from 9mm carbines to 5.56mm rifles is they  are better at killing pit bulls.
  Controlling a vicious dog while waiting for a vet to rock up sees a bit silly.


----------



## silverfish (Mar 23, 2012)

likesfish said:


> One of the reasons the police have moved from 9mm carbines to 5.56mm rifles is they  are better at killing pit bulls.
> Controlling a vicious dog while waiting for a vet to rock up sees a bit silly.



Where the fuck did you magic that "Fact" from LOL


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

likesfish said:


> One of the reasons the police have moved from 9mm carbines to 5.56mm rifles is they are better at killing pit bulls.
> Controlling a vicious dog while waiting for a vet to rock up sees a bit silly.


Still, you are more likely to get a ricochet from a 5.56 then a 9mm.


----------



## pesh (Mar 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I love it when he shouts out 'Police' like the dog is going to give two fucks.


 
i though the police usually stuck together... mateys being properly savaged by the dog and all his colleagues do is stand on the wall watching or walk away...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> .


 
Why do you need such a fancy sight on a grenade launcher? They must be Americans...


----------



## Giles (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Given the farcial nature of this incident its a wonder someone wasnt caught by a ricochet


 
I'm surprised that the fuzz didn't first claim that the dog fired first, then after a while admit that the police did fire first, but the dog definitely had a gun, and then announce much later that the dog might have had a gun, but it was in his kennel.

Giles..


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Giles said:


> I'm surprised that the fuzz didn't first claim that the dog fired first, then after a while admit that the police did fire first, but the dog definitely had a gun, and then announce much later that the dog might have had a gun, but it was in his kennel.
> 
> Giles..


Early days though


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 23, 2012)

In nearly all cases dangerous dogs are the result of bad owners. Some people cant look after themselves never mind be responsible for an animal. Ive owned dogs for 20 years and sadly some meat heads treat their dogs like shit and the poor brute then goes and attacks someone, or another dog.

That said, the coppers were a sorry shower of shit. Im glad im not on the beat with them.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Still, you are more likely to get a ricochet from a 5.56 then a 9mm.


  But Apprantly less likely to go through walls than 9mm strange but true.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

In any other circumstance, the police would have praised the dog for defending the property against intruders. The police train dogs for those purposes too, don't they?


----------



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2012)

A good wholesome thread about a dog savaging cowardly cops has been derailed by gun nuts.


----------



## Giles (Mar 23, 2012)

likesfish said:


> One of the reasons the police have moved from 9mm carbines to 5.56mm rifles is they are better at killing pit bulls.
> Controlling a vicious dog while waiting for a vet to rock up sees a bit silly.


 
I'm no expert, but I'd say that that the specific effectiveness of weapons against pit bull dogs wouldn't have been a priority in choosing guns and ammo.

I do know that police generally use ammo of the type that deforms on impact (soft nose? hollow point? I don't know the technical term), which does more damage to the target, but lessens the risk of the bullet going through the intended target and then hitting someone else.

This is different to what soldiers generally use, owing to Geneva conventions against this kind of bullet.

If I was the first policeman that the dog went for, I think I'd be a tad pissed off at my "partner" for scarpering to a safe distance behind a wall, while the dog tried to rip my arm off!

Giles..


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> In any other circumstance, the police would have praised the dog for defending the property against intruders. The police train dogs for those purposes too, don't they?


I hate to disrupt your fantasy here, but I'm pretty sure the police wouldn't be likely to be praising an illegal breed of dog that attacks passing cyclists, scares the neighbours and manages to inflict serious injury while being "dangerously out of control" in the street.


----------



## Tobermory53 (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Very true, the shooting seems to have been pure 'payback'


 

Hardly "payback" - more like saving taxpayers' money - a few rounds are cheaper than a vet's call out fee - hopefully the'yll send an invoice to the owner like the authorities in China do after an execution.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> Hardly "payback" - more like saving taxpayers' money - a few rounds are cheaper than a vet's call out fee - hopefully the'yll send an invoice to the owner like the authorities in China do after an execution.


 
Looks like some bugger with a badly bitten arse has lost it and shot the dog,  discharging 3 high velocity rounds in a public place hardly seem to be the result of considered thinking


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> The police went round because he was a suspected violent kidnapper. But good to know you want to offer such protection to people like that...


The dog wasn't a kidnapper though, unless I've missed something.


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Looks like some bugger with a badly bitten arse has lost it and shot the dog, discharging 3 high velocity rounds in a public place hardly seem to be the result of considered thinking


It was someone from the armed division that shot the dog, not one of the plod who were bitten.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anybody know who this bloke is supposed to have kidnapped


----------



## tendril (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> Hardly "payback" - more like saving taxpayers' money - a few rounds are cheaper than a vet's call out fee - hopefully the'yll send an invoice to the owner like the authorities in China do after an execution.


I'd imagine that it would be more expensive to have an armed copper turn up and shoot the dog than calling in a vet.


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I hate to disrupt your fantasy here, but I'm pretty sure the police wouldn't be likely to be praising an illegal breed of dog that attacks passing cyclists, scares the neighbours and manages to inflict serious injury while being "dangerously out of control" in the street.


any dog can be out of control. Breed rarely has anything to do with it. Training, yes. You're just doggist.


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> Hardly "payback" - more like saving taxpayers' money - a few rounds are cheaper than a vet's call out fee - hopefully the'yll send an invoice to the owner like the authorities in China do after an execution.


and hopefully the next time, those cops will be mauled to death. But hey, we all have different opinions over which life is more worthy.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

xes said:


> any dog can be out of control. Breed rarely has anything to do with it. Training, yes. You're just doggist.


So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


----------



## past caring (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Seeing as the dog was an illegal breed, it would have to have been destroyed anyway - and for that, blame the owner.


 
Any evidence for it being an illegal breed, apart from the police press release?

And given that the police were reportedly involved when it nipped a passing cyclist the previous year, why was it not "illegal" then?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

xes said:


> and hopefully the next time, those cops will be mauled to death.


Good grief.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 23, 2012)

Was reading the Standard on the tube and this dog attacked a cyclist last year serverly wounding him and he still is in treatment. He reprted it to the rozzers (the dog and owner were well know pests in the area) and they did niche, nada, zilch

With all of that in mind, the fucking filthy pig cunts deserve all they got.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

past caring said:


> And given that the police were reportedly involved when it nipped a passing cyclist the previous year, why was it not "illegal" then?


I've no idea but it was clearly a dangerous dog. Oh, and the cyclist wasn't "nipped". He was brutally savaged.


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


Dog(g)ism.


----------



## past caring (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I've no idea but it was clearly a dangerous dog. Oh, and the cyclist wasn't "nipped". *He was brutally savaged.*


 
All I've seen mentioned was that he was bitten - not a good thing, of course, but somewhat different. And if he were, in fact, brutally savaged, that hardly reflects well on plod, does it?


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

tendril said:


> It was someone from the armed division that shot the dog, not one of the plod who were bitten.


Still seems to have been an overreaction


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

past caring said:


> All I've seen mentioned was that he was bitten - not a good thing, of course, but somewhat different. And if he were, in fact, brutally savaged, that hardly reflects well on plod, does it?


I'm not going to shed tears over a dog so vicious and uncontrollable  that it scared the neighbours and brutally attacked a passing cyclist.

And yeah, the cops fucked up in grand style. Useless twats.


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not going to shed tears over a dog so vicious that it brutally attacked a passing cyclist.
> 
> And yeah, the cops fucked up in grand style. Useless twats.


and I'm not going to shed a tear over some cops getting bitten.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

xes said:


> and I'm not going to shed a tear over some cops getting bitten.


Yes, you've already said you'd have preferred them dead.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


Usual political bollox, doing fuck all and making it look like they're doing something?


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/5coppers

Someone has set up a facebook like page hahaha


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Usual political bollox have doing fuck all and making it look like they're doing something?


So you don't think there's any need at all for legislation over dangerous dogs?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im sorry, my heart goes out to them and all that, but i cant help but laugh if the dog had previously mauled a cyclist and the rozzers did nothing about it only for themselves to get mauled by the very same dog at a later date.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So you don't think there's any need at all for legislation over dangerous dogs?


I am not convinced that any breed of dog is more dangerous than others, it is the way that they are reared that decides what there personality is likely to be, I would bring in stiffer laws to punish the owners.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> http://www.facebook.com/5coppers
> 
> Someone has set up a facebook like page hahaha


Would that be you possibly? I'm actually bothered they shot a restrained dog three times in a public place


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> http://www.facebook.com/5coppers
> 
> Someone has set up a facebook like page hahaha


15 likes? bloody morons


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not convinced that any breed of dog is more dangerous than others, it is the way that they are reared that decides what there personality is likely to be, I would bring in stiffer laws to punish the owners.


Aye, but some people deliberatley cross breed these dogs to get the most ferocious strain


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Would that be you possibly? I'm actually bothered they shot a restrained dog three times in a public place


 
Nah not me. Spotted someone linking it on my fb.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Aye, but some people deliberatley cross breed these dogs to get the most ferocious strain


I understand this, but still believe it is how the dog is raised, we have a cross between American bulldog and I believe possibly pit bull, it is the most friendly dog that you could ever meet, with both people and other dogs.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I understand this, but still believe it is how the dog is raised, we have a cross between American bulldog and I believe possibly pit bull, it is the most friendly dog that you could ever meet, with both people and other dogs.



But if it felt threatened, example - a group of men aggressively breaking down the front door, it still has the capacity to 'turn'? I dont think you can hold an owner accountable for that.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I understand this, but still believe it is how the dog is raised, we have a cross between American bulldog and I believe possibly pit bull, it is the most friendly dog that you could ever meet, with both people and other dogs.


True, but when you have a dog with known vicious traits and an owner who encourages them, then you have a very bad dog, I have three lurchers who reguarly allow the cats to walk over them, my nephews lurchers would kill them in an instant, nature plus nurture


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> But if it felt threatened, example - a group of men aggressively breaking down the front door, it still has the capacity to 'turn'? I dont think you can hold an owner accountable for that.


That is possibly true as well, it is very territorial when none of the family are about but so far it just barks and postures which is good enough for me.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> True, but when you have a dog with known vicious traits and an owner who encourages them, then you have a very bad dog, I have three lurchers who reguarly allow the cats to walk over them, my nephews lurchers would kill them in an instant, nature plus nurture


It is not a lurchers nature to kill though, they have to be trained to do this.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It is not a lurchers nature to kill though, they have to be trained to do this.


I would disagree, they will chase and kill from being very young without specific training


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not convinced that any breed of dog is more dangerous than others, it is the way that they are reared that decides what there personality is likely to be, I would bring in stiffer laws to punish the owners.


 
You should see my status poodle. Nobody fucks with me.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> I would disagree, they will chase and kill from being very young without specific training


I am no expert but we have a lurcher and they are really into them here in Belfast, when our dogs catches a rabbit it just runs about with it in it's mouth, I have seen many other dogs do that, it is usually the owners that neck the rabbit, I don't hunt by the way, it is really my sons dog but I take the two of them out with him most of the time.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am no expert but we have a lurcher and they are really into them here in Belfast, when our dogs catches one a rabbit it just runs about with it in it's mouth, I have seen many other dogs do that, it is usually the owners that neck the rabbit, I don't hunt by the way, it is really my sons dog but I take the two of them out with him most of the time.


They are really into them here too,  its usually lamping for rabbits and hares and they catch and kill, even my soft clarts have to be muzzled or they would kill outside the house, in fact most dogs if out of control will chase and kill.
A local farmer had a pack of strays worrying his sheep and one of them was a labrador.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> They are really into them here too, its usually lamping for rabbits and hares and they catch and kill, even my soft clarts have to be muzzled or they would kill outside the house, in fact most dogs if out of control will chase and kill.
> A local farmer had a pack of strays worrying his sheep and one of them was a labrador.


I still think that tame lurchers have to be taught to kill,  but we will just have to agree to disagree for now, I will ask a few of the doggie men, as they are known here, just to satisfy my own curiosity.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


 
Why do _you_ think that this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


----------



## Garek (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the dangerous dog thing is distracting us from the wider point. Yes dangerous dogs are bad. Yes they should be destroyed as they are fucking nasty. But ultimately what this story boils down is the Met, those boys in blue who think they can do what the fuck they like, the guardians of national security, one day woke up, kicked down the wrong door and paid the price.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I still think that tame lurchers have to be taught to kill, but we will just have to agree to disagree for now, I will ask a few of the doggie men, as they are known here, just to satisfy my own curiosity.


Just checked with my nephew who breeds lurchers (£700 a pop) according to him they naturally chase and mostly kill from young but he reckons bitches will sometimes catch but not kill.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So you don't think there's any need at all for legislation over dangerous dogs?


 
Legislation against a breed is wholly unworkable, the Dangerous Dogs Act was the usual knee jerk reaction to the red tops' outrage by the shitcunts in parliament. Stronger action against dogs that have attacked, such as this one, but to outlaw a breed is fuckwitted.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Just checked with my nephew who breeds lurchers (£700 a pop) according to him they naturally chase and mostly kill from young but he reckons bitches will sometimes catch but not kill.


Ours certainly chased from the off and he loves to be chased as well, he just loves running and tear arse's all around the place whenever we take him out but he still does not kill anything he catch's, he is about 18 months old now, my sons mate has two which are about 4 years old and they do not kill what they catch either, not doubting your nephew just my own limited experience has been different.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Ours certainly chased from the off and he loves to be chased as well, he just loves running and tear arse's all around the place whenever we take him out but he still does not kill anything he catch's, he is about 18 months old now, my sons mate has two which are about 4 years old and they do not kill what they catch either, not doubting your nephew just my own limited experience has been different.


 
Ah, but yours are Irish are they not?






Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Ah, but yours are Irish are they not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi!, they only fight when they have been drinking.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That is possibly true as well, it is very territorial when none of the family are about but so far it just barks and postures which is good enough for me.


 "So far"?!  Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> "So far"?! Fingers crossed eh?


If some stupid cunt continues to climb over by back wall after the dog has announced it's presence beforehand then fuck him or her if it does go further than posturing.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 23, 2012)

Out of interest, is your dog always muzzled in public places?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Out of interest, is your dog always muzzled in public places?


No, never, and neither are any other of the numerous dogs that are being walked in the same area at the same time.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 23, 2012)

You don't think there's any possible risk to others by taking a territorial, American bulldog/pit bull cross into a public space?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> You don't think there's any possible risk to others by taking a territorial, American bulldog/pit bull cross into a public space?


If I thought for even 1 second that any other person or dog was in danger I would not have it in my house, from the day that my son rescued it half starved I have made sure that it has had the maximum interaction with both people and other dogs, it is walked twice a day and never shows the slightest sign of aggression even when those nasty little bastard terriers have snapped at her in the park, they are the fucking dogs that should be kept muzled and on a lead.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2012)

A jack Russell maybe a vicious little bastard one took a chunk out the collar of my jacket once  by jumping up I'm 6 foot.
    But it's ability to inflict damage is limited a pit bull rottie staffie on the overhand. If it goes bad can do serious damage and rather difficult to stop.


----------



## Tobermory53 (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> But if it felt threatened, example -


 
A passing cyclist invading its space and stamping all over its doggy rights by wafting their pheromones at it..............


----------



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:


> A passing cyclist invading its space and stamping all over its doggy rights by wafting their pheromones at it..............


 Please stop drawing moral distinctions. They've all been drawn on this thread, there are none left.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Would that be you possibly? I'm actually bothered they shot a restrained dog three times in a public place


 
What would you recommend, one shot and the possibility of a half dead dog running amok? If i was restraining an out of control dog i'd want it dead sharpish, not have someone find a yellow pages and look for a vet that might be able to pop down and give the thing an injection.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

The size of the dog, its jaw and incisors contained within, what its been bred for, are all things to take into consideration and when you've been a postie for any length of time, these things matter I can tell you. A small yapping dog that may go for your ankles is easy to deal with than some Alsation guard dog, bounding towards you with a ferocious bark and snarling teeth. A Great Dane once bounded up to me when I was on delivery, walking a round. It's height (the head) came up to my chin. I just stood there, not knowing how to react. It had a sniff and then went on its way. I've not been employed as a postal worker for some time, so less of a problem now. 
These huge rottweilers  are the ones I'm wary of the most.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

deadringer said:


> What would you recommend, one shot and the possibility of a half dead dog running amok? If i was restraining an out of control dog i'd want it dead sharpish, not have someone find a yellow pages and look for a vet that might be able to pop down and give the thing an injection.


 
The police don't have procedures in place for dealing with this type of incident, involving an animal that is perceived as a danger to the public, which doesn't involve discharging a firearm three times in a public area, putting the public at further risk are you saying?

It seems clear to me from the video that the dog had already been incapacitated by the time they decided to shoot it and was no risk to anyone. You couldn't hear a sound from the beast and when the cops moved away from it there was no reaction, nor any sound to suggest that it was to become the 'hound of hell', to strike again. In fact when it was shot I could here no noise from it at all, not even a whimper.


----------



## coley (Mar 23, 2012)

audiotech said:


> The size of the dog, its jaw and incisors contained within, what its been bred for, are all things to take into consideration and when you've been a postie for any length of time, these things matter I can tell you. A small yapping dog that may go for your ankles is easy to deal with than some Alsation guard dog, bounding towards you with a ferocious bark and snarling teeth. A Great Dane once bounded up to me when I was on delivery, walking a round. It's height (the head) came up to my chin. I just stood there, not knowing how to react. It had a sniff and then went on its way. I've not been employed as a postal worker for some time, so less of a problem now.
> These huge rottweilers are the ones I'm wary of the most.


Again its down to the breed, great danes, wolfhounds etc where bred to hunt and bring down large game, people fit into that catergory, *but* a dogs enviroment and owners also have a large determination on its behaviour.
IME small dogs are the most naturally vicious, and I have owned a lot of dogs (and cats, which can be equally nasty little buggers) in my time


----------



## audiotech (Mar 23, 2012)

coley said:


> Again its down to the breed, great danes, wolfhounds etc where bred to hunt and bring down large game, people fit into that catergory, *but* a dogs enviroment and owners also have a large determination on its behaviour.
> IME small dogs are the most naturally vicious, and I have owned a lot of dogs (and cats, which can be equally nasty little buggers) in my time


 
Small dogs and cats not likely to rip your face off, or worse though are they.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


 

Coz the dangerous dogs act was some ill thought out, hastily rushed through piece of populist joke legislation? - Which it was. Don't get me wrong though, am not revelling in the idea of these dibble bein savaged - It'd be fuckin horrible bein chewed to fuck by a dog, no mercy, have they? Coz they're animals, mercy's not a thing they understand. As I've said before, I don't agree with even the idea of polis usin dogs - It's just not cricket. An while there may have been a touch of hyperbole about Pickman's post sayin police dogs are routinely starved - I dunno, that may or may not be true, but what I will tell you, with some authority is that the police will tell you that if you stand still with your hands down and offer no resistance, their dogs will just keep you where you are, growling, until their masters come - That's bullshit, those fuckers live to bite people, they love it.

And to the prick who went "The dog was named Poison " Or somesuch...What's that about? If I had a dog I'd call it Brian Beroo what of it, though. Not that I would have a dog, like.


----------



## krink (Mar 24, 2012)

my dog doesn't have a nose and he stinks


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 24, 2012)

It seems most of the pigs stood back at let the dog get on with it.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 24, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Small dogs and cats not likely to rip your face off, or worse though are they.



There's a few people been blinded by cats freaking out and scratching their faces..


----------



## deadringer (Mar 24, 2012)

audiotech said:


> The police don't have procedures in place for dealing with this type of incident, involving an animal that is perceived as a danger to the public, which doesn't involve discharging a firearm three times in a public area, putting the public at further risk are you saying?


 
No idea, however i doubt armour piercing rounds were used in a situation like that. If 'the public' had any sense they wouldn't have been in the area having witnessed an out of control dog mauling people.



> It seems clear to me from the video that the dog had already been incapacitated by the time they decided to shoot it and was *no risk to anyone*. You couldn't hear a sound from the beast and when the cops moved away from it there was no reaction, nor any sound to suggest that it was to become the 'hound of hell', to strike again. In fact when it was shot I could here no noise from it at all, not even a whimper.


 
My bolding, but the dog was a risk to everyone being alive. You must have the hearing of a dog as all i could hear is the rustling of the wind along with muffled voices and shouting!


----------



## likesfish (Mar 24, 2012)

It's surprisingly hard to kill a dog with a gun ask Dylan redefined he watched some officer botch the job with a pump action firing buckshot.
   op mutley dealing with packs of feral dogs in Basra.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 24, 2012)

@ Deadringer. Shouldn't have been in the area? Those there lived in the actual street from what I can make out. No evacuation was made and why would there be? I don't have the hearing of a dog obviously. The fact that you admit to not hearing a whimper from muttley the dog, but just rustling wind over the shouts, few in number it should be said, seems to confirm my point about the dog, now lying prostrate and well fucked from beatings from police batons, being incapacitated and no longer a threat.

Anyway, enough of this Rin Tin Tin story. It's over and the betting is that plod won't be showing at Crufts this year.


----------



## grit (Mar 24, 2012)

Its difficult to find any sympathy for the plod in this situation. Their own dogs are responsible for about 2k attacks on the public a year. GMP is one of the worst offenders IIRC, something like 200k paid out in compensation.


----------



## tendril (Mar 24, 2012)

xes said:


> and *hopefully the next time, those cops will be mauled to death*. But hey, we all have different opinions over which life is more worthy.


 
Big man from behind your keyboard aint ya


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2012)

grit said:


> Its difficult to find any sympathy for the plod in this situation. Their own dogs are responsible for about 2k attacks on the public a year. GMP is one of the worst offenders IIRC, something like 200k paid out in compensation.


 
Not doubting what you say but have you got anything to back that up?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 24, 2012)

Next time Poison


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2012)

editor said:


> So why do you think this breed is banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act, 1991?


 
its not

there is no such breed in the UK as a pit bul terrier

what is banned though is dogs of type that match a loose definition commonly known as "pit bul terrier. if you try hard enough you can fit a labrador into the type definition.

Urban 75 splitting hairs since the 20th centruary


----------



## Riklet (Mar 24, 2012)

you're all behaving like a pack of savagely trained police dogs.  

where is the compassionate wildness eh?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Coz the dangerous dogs act was some ill thought out, hastily rushed through piece of populist joke legislation? - Which it was.


 
^^this

the dogs act 1871 already covers dangerous dogs and slightly modified would have remained good legislation. but the press were circling and needed to be fed


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 24, 2012)

Which is what you have just done, Pingu.

Please show me how you could define a labrador as a "pitbull terrier"


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 24, 2012)

Riklet said:


> you're all behaving like a pack of savagely trained police dogs.
> 
> where is the compassionate wildness eh?


 
Compassion..........I feel rather sorry for the dog, i don't feel particularly sympathetic for the plod. The dog was not to know that 5 gits kicking the front door in, batons drawn, were in fact completely legal and just happily going about their daily grind. Dogs are stupid like that, they inevitably fail to grasp the most basic elements of the judicial system. I may just be tainted, my dealings with cops have never been pleasant, even when I have done nothing wrong, its never gone well. It is also a tad ironic that an organisation who professionally use dogs as weapons to control the public find themselves on the other side of the fence (or frantically trying to climb on a wall). But as I have already mentioned, I am not a fan of the British police, the best thing I can say about them is that they are slightly better (maybe 6%) than the American police, who are 100% utter and complete fascist bastards. Perhaps if they loaned me a horse i'd feel less bitter, but i doubt it.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

tendril said:


> Big man from behind your keyboard aint ya


Can you really tell his height????


----------



## coley (Mar 24, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Which is what you have just done, Pingu.
> 
> Please show me how you could define a labrador as a "pitbull terrier"


There were a number of 'dangerous dogs' taken into 'custody' after the new act came in some of them didnt even remotely resemble "a pit bull type" there was a lot of media interest at the time over owners being separated from perfectly well behaved dogs


----------



## Joe Reilly (Mar 24, 2012)

audiotech said:


> The police don't have procedures in place for dealing with this type of incident, involving an animal that is perceived as a danger to the public, which doesn't involve discharging a firearm three times in a public area, putting the public at further risk are you saying?
> 
> It seems clear to me from the video that the dog had already been incapacitated by the time they decided to shoot it and was no risk to anyone. You couldn't hear a sound from the beast and when the cops moved away from it there was no reaction, nor any sound to suggest that it was to become the 'hound of hell', to strike again. In fact when it was shot I could here no noise from it at all, not even a whimper.


 
It was probably revenge. Afterall the plod hardly distinguished themselves did they? I couldn't get over the reaction of the other coppers when one of their number was obviously being badly mauled,(might lose a number of fingers) screaming and so forth. None came to his assistance at all. Even with batons, gas etc to hand. Incredible.

It seems that the apparent indifference often displayed by them (allowing a nine year boy drown in a couple of feet of water) and other agencies like the fire brigade (7.7 bombing) and so on to members of the public in jeopardy, now apparently extends even to their own


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Which is what you have just done, Pingu.
> 
> Please show me how you could define a labrador as a "pitbull terrier"


 
the type definition for the "dog known as the pitbull terrier" has as the following as its guidelines:

inb order to be classified as a pbt a police officer (these days they use trained DLOs but originally it was just any police officer) a dog has to satisfy some or all of the points below ( R v Crown Court at Knightsbridge ex p Dunne [1993] 4 All ER 491, Brock V DPP also refers)




> When first viewing the dog it should appear square from the side, and its height to the top of its shoulders should be the same distance as from the front of its shoulder to the rear point of its hip.
> Its height to weight ratio should be in proportion.
> Its coat should be short and bristled, (single coated).
> Its head should appear to be wedge shaped when viewed from the side and top but rounded when viewed from the front. The head should be around 2/3 width of shoulders and 25 per cent wider at cheeks than at the base of the skull (this is due to the cheek muscles).
> ...


the above can be made to fit an awful lot of dogs and as a publicity stunt we once submitted a labrador for type testing and it had the majority of the points above - which is sufficient for a dog to be seized under sect 1 of the dda.
"*behaviour is relevant, but not conclusive"*


so a dog who is perfectly adjusted, rescues kittens and helps old ladies across the road is treated the same as one that has just eaten a playground full of kids based upon type definition.
I actually have no real beef with sect 3 of the dda but sect 1 is a joke.


These days as i said the plice have specially trained DLOs who undertale the assesments but these have only really been in place for the past 3 years. pror to that the guidelines above were applied by any police officer and dogs did get seized and destroyed even though they had papers to prove they were staffs etc. there is no genetic test, no actual breed (in the UK) just a type definition. so irrespective of the dogs actual breed if it fots they type definitio it can be seized under sect 1. the burden of proof is the on the owner to prove the dog is NOT a pitt bull type. Not on the authorities to prove it is - which is also bollocks imo


----------



## grit (Mar 24, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Not doubting what you say but have you got anything to back that up?


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12713723


----------



## audiotech (Mar 24, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> There's a few people been blinded by cats freaking out and scratching their faces..


 
Really? Did the cat actually rampage towards the victims in slashing mode, because the one time I was scratched on the face by a cat was when I was a kid and foolishly picked one local bagpuss up. I dropped it pretty sharpish (scuse the pun) and the cat did a runner. My eyesight wasn't damaged btw.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2012)

I have had several nasty bites from what our vet describes a little furry chainsaws - chinese dwarf hamsters.

once they mutate into 6ft tall monsters they are so going to take over the world


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> I have had several nasty bites from what our vet describes a little furry chainsaws - chinese dwarf hamsters.
> 
> once they mutate into 6ft tall monsters they are so going to take over the world


It will never happen, ants are what you have to watch out for, they will be our new overlords.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> its not
> 
> there is no such breed in the UK as a pit bul terrier
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you can't, you know.


> *Q.     What is a pit bull terrier type dog​*A.      Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 relates to dogs of the type known as the pit bull terrier.  The High Court has decided that for a dog to be a pit bull type, it must have a substantial number of the physical characteristics of a pit bull terrier.  These characteristics are listed in a number of places, and probably the most comprehensive (and that generally relied on by Courts) is the American Dog Breeders Association’s Basis of Conformation for the American Pit Bull Terrier.  This is a functional standard which describes the ideal, and so the dog does not have to conform in every detail to be regarded as a pit bull type.  DEFRA has produced guidance which summarises some of the main physical aspects of a pit bull terrier (see ‘DEFRA guidance on prohibited dogs’ which can be accessed via the links page on this site)​*Q.    But I have a dog with a nice temperament.  Surely this can’t be regarded as a pit bull type*​A.     The High Court has ruled that the behaviour of a dog is relevant ​*but not conclusive​* when determining whether a dog is a pit bull type​
> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=838


----------



## Garek (Mar 24, 2012)

Daily Mail has more details. 



> Five policemen were in hospital last night after being savaged by the animal, and were said to have ‘life-changing’ wounds as serious as those seen after a shootout.​
> One officer had his arm broken between the animal’s jaws, while others had chunks of flesh torn from their legs and arms. Some will require plastic surgery, and one could lose several fingers.​


​


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 24, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Compassion..........I feel rather sorry for the dog, i don't feel particularly sympathetic for the plod. *The dog was not to know that 5 gits kicking the front door in, batons drawn, were in fact completely legal and just happily going about their daily grind. Dogs are stupid like that, they inevitably fail to grasp the most basic elements of the judicial system.* I may just be tainted, my dealings with cops have never been pleasant, even when I have done nothing wrong, its never gone well. It is also a tad ironic that an organisation who professionally use dogs as weapons to control the public find themselves on the other side of the fence (or frantically trying to climb on a wall). But as I have already mentioned, I am not a fan of the British police, the best thing I can say about them is that they are slightly better (maybe 6%) than the American police, who are 100% utter and complete fascist bastards. Perhaps if they loaned me a horse i'd feel less bitter, but i doubt it.


  this has brightened my day


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2012)

Indeed! 

LOL@ this thread!


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It will never happen, ants are what you have to watch out for, they will be our new overlords.


That would be the antithesis....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 24, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> That would be the antithesis....


 
Or things could just carry on the same. A bit of an anticlimax.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 24, 2012)

Garek said:


> Daily Mail has more details.


 
Well, at least none of them died.


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 24, 2012)

When a protest took place outside the ground against the take over by the Glazers of Man United I took my Cheeky, Jack Russell along for a mooch. As I live locally it was his usual routine anyway. There was a bit of a kerfuffle and a cop on a horse gets involved ...cheeky takes a nip at the hackles of our equine friend which rears up and nearly throws the copper off......who when he regains composure shouts out...' what a stupid thing to do..to bring an animal on a demonstration'....stoney silence...immediately followed by about 200 or so fans breaking out in raucous laughter. Followed 2 mins later by the chanting of 'he fell off his horse...he fell of his horse..what a stupid thing to do bringing a horse'.....When I get back to Manc Ill upload a photo of said protest which ended up in 'Hello' magazine for some reason....


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 24, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Or things could just carry on the same. A bit of an anticlimax.


Stop these silly antics


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> That would be the antithesis....


Now you're being silly.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the way that certain people are now jumping on the owner's alleged crimes and the dog's supposed banned breed as a reason for the dog being evil, even though they condemned the dog _before they knew any of that_.

Even with sympathy for the cops who got bitten - and I do have sympathise - if someone broke into my flat and grabbed me, then my dog would attack them. Even the soppy sleepy old dog I look after would attack in that situation. My little dog is VERY territorial but fine if I'm there and she's introduced to someone, and the big old dog generally just kinda wanders up to the new person slowly and drools on them, but the one time a strange man (actually a big 15-year-old boy) walked in while the door was open and both of them stood in front of him, teeth bared. I have no doubt they'd both try to protect me if someone bashed in the door and grabbed me. 

Dogs shouldn't attack random people or dogs, they should respond to commands from their owner, but no amount of training can, or should, stop a dog from protecting its owner if aggressive people force their way into the dog's home and the owner seems scared. That's what dogs _do_- all breeds of dog. How's a dog supposed to know these intruders are allowed by the law to enter their home by force? And if the owner's restrained and not near the dogs, how are they supposed to call the dogs off? 

If the cops knew there was a dog - which they should have done, since the dog had been reported before (and after that, reportedly, the dog was only taken out wearing a muzzle) - and knew it had bitten someone before, which apparently it had (which also means it can't have been a banned breed or it'd been killed already) - then they should have sent a dog handler in along with the other cops. The police fucked up and it was that that their got cops hurt and a dog killed.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Pretty sure you can't, you know.


 
/panto mode

oh yes you can...

/panto mode


seriously. about 5 years back there was a big push in liverpool targeting type dogs. This was before the introduction of DLOs in any number (at the time there were 2 covering  Merseyside, cheshire and lancs)

dogs seized as type included all sorts that in no way were PBT types. Like I said as an experiment we had a lab type assessed and going by the letter of the assesment it would have been considered type.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2012)

never liked dogs much, warming to them though after this.


----------



## Tobermory53 (Mar 24, 2012)

scifisam said:


> If the cops knew there was a dog ......... then they should have sent a dog handler in along with the other cops.


 
Alsatian vs. "pit-bull" - prime time TV!!!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 24, 2012)

scifisam said:


> If the cops knew there was a dog - which they should have done, since the dog had been reported before (and after that, reportedly, the dog was only taken out wearing a muzzle) - and knew it had bitten someone before, which apparently it had (which also means it can't have been a banned breed or it'd been killed already) - then they should have sent a dog handler in along with the other cops. The police fucked up and it was that that their got cops hurt and a dog killed.


 
Hopefully the dog owner will sue the police for murdering his dog.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

When 8 plod smashed my door in they had those noose-pole things for my 10yr old mutt, who's never so much as looked at anyone badly. Dragged her out on the end of a stick while she whimpered and trembled then left her in a bare, concrete outdoor pen for 24hrs with no food or water at the nick. THE FUCKING CUNTS. I asked if my mate over the road could take her, which she said she would, but the CUNT PIGS said no. Fucking disgraceful. Luckily, my dog bears no malice cos she loves everyone, I however do bear malice towards the fucking idiot thug cunts.

No sympathy for these 5 mauled cunts, maybe their scars will make them act differently next time.... or maybe not. Cunts.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> When 8 plod smashed my door in they had those noose-pole things for my 10yr old mutt, who's never so much as looked at anyone badly. Dragged her out on the end of a stick while she whimpered and trembled then left her in a bare, concrete outdoor pen for 24hrs with no food or water at the nick. THE FUCKING CUNTS. I asked if my mate over the road could take her, which she said she would, but the CUNT PIGS said no. Fucking disgraceful. Luckily, my dog bears no malice cos she loves everyone, I however do bear malice towards the fucking idiot thug cunts.
> 
> No sympathy for these 5 mauled cunts, maybe their scars will make them act differently next time.... or maybe not. Cunts.


 

Bad that - But all too believable. I was goin to like yer post, but given the subject matter, it's not a thing one can really like, is it?

Am not one to be soft over animals, but I hope yer dog's recovered n that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 24, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I like the way that certain people are now jumping on the owner's alleged crimes and the dog's supposed banned breed as a reason for the dog being evil, even though they condemned the dog _before they knew any of that_.
> 
> Even with sympathy for the cops who got bitten - and I do have sympathise - if someone broke into my flat and grabbed me, then my dog would attack them. Even the soppy sleepy old dog I look after would attack in that situation. My little dog is VERY territorial but fine if I'm there and she's introduced to someone, and the big old dog generally just kinda wanders up to the new person slowly and drools on them, but the one time a strange man (actually a big 15-year-old boy) walked in while the door was open and both of them stood in front of him, teeth bared. I have no doubt they'd both try to protect me if someone bashed in the door and grabbed me.
> 
> ...


 

That's a sensible response - In fact, that's the only sensible response. Police intelligence should've informed them that there was a (potentially dangerous) dog, an they should've taken appropriate precautions. Mind you, police intelligence...Less said the better.

An, believe it or not, I don't even hate coppers, I think they do an ok job most of the time.


----------



## coley (Mar 24, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I like the way that certain people are now jumping on the owner's alleged crimes and the dog's supposed banned breed as a reason for the dog being evil, even though they condemned the dog _before they knew any of that_.
> 
> Even with sympathy for the cops who got bitten - and I do have sympathise - if someone broke into my flat and grabbed me, then my dog would attack them. Even the soppy sleepy old dog I look after would attack in that situation. My little dog is VERY territorial but fine if I'm there and she's introduced to someone, and the big old dog generally just kinda wanders up to the new person slowly and drools on them, but the one time a strange man (actually a big 15-year-old boy) walked in while the door was open and both of them stood in front of him, teeth bared. I have no doubt they'd both try to protect me if someone bashed in the door and grabbed me.
> 
> ...




True, but if the reports are to be believed, then that dog was already overdue a lethal injection and I say that as someone who would always give a dog the benefit of the doubt


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

@frances - she's fine thanks fella, it's just me bearing the grudge. I would post a pic of her beautiful doggy face but can't work out this android tab shizzle. She's on the pets thread somewhere. Shep / wolfhound cross runt, loveliest dog ever... when the door came in she ran to me but still they noosed her and dragged her off while she dug her claws in to the carpet and yelped


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> @frances - she's fine thanks fella, it's just me bearing the grudge. I would post a pic of her beautiful doggy face but can't work out this android tab shizzle. She's on the pets thread somewhere. Shep / wolfhound cross runt, loveliest dog ever... when the door came in she ran to me but still they noosed her and dragged her off while she dug her claws in to the carpet and yelped


 
I remember your dog as looking a bit like Wot-a-Mess (not an insult). Sounds like they started out right in some ways - never gave your dog the chance to attack (they didn't know what temperament she had), which means she was never going to be in trouble for attacking - but then not releasing her into someone else's care is downright weird as well as cruel. Glad she's OK now.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 25, 2012)

Left my mutt in the house too, with no food, or water for 24 hours, so that suggests the procedure is along the lines of 'couldn't give a fuck'. Unless these two anecdotal portrayals are exceptions to the rule? But seeing my bedroom trashed when I was discharged and came home also gives that impression.


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2012)

The dibble bring dogs in to 'control' protests etc.  A very effective counter to this would be for protesters to bring trained attack dogs of their own.  But they don't.  Wonder what that says about the values and attitudes of the two opposing groups?


----------



## emanymton (Mar 25, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> When a protest took place outside the ground against the take over by the Glazers of Man United I took my Cheeky, Jack Russell along for a mooch. As I live locally it was his usual routine anyway. There was a bit of a kerfuffle and a cop on a horse gets involved ...cheeky takes a nip at the hackles of our equine friend which rears up and nearly throws the copper off......who when he regains composure shouts out...' what a stupid thing to do..to bring an animal on a demonstration'....stoney silence...immediately followed by about 200 or so fans breaking out in raucous laughter. Followed 2 mins later by the chanting of 'he fell off his horse...he fell of his horse..what a stupid thing to do bringing a horse'.....When I get back to Manc Ill upload a photo of said protest which ended up in 'Hello' magazine for some reason....


Friend of mine was once walking along the road (in an urban area) when a horse suddenly goes galloping past her, followed a few seconds latter by a copper on horse galloping after it. A bit latter a really pissed of looking copper come walking down the road followed by a bunch of kids all pointing and laughing. Made her day


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 25, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Friend of mine was once walking along the road (in an urban area) when a horse suddenly goes galloping past her, followed a few seconds latter by a copper on horse galloping after it. A bit latter a really pissed of looking copper come walking down the road followed by a bunch of kids all pointing and laughing. Made her day


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> The dibble bring dogs in to 'control' protests etc. A very effective counter to this would be for protesters to bring trained attack dogs of their own. But they don't. Wonder what that says about the values and attitudes of the two opposing groups?


During the riots in Toxteth, there was a few lads out with their pits, American bulldogs etc and the plod kept their mutts in the cars.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> The dibble bring dogs in to 'control' protests etc. A very effective counter to this would be for protesters to bring trained attack dogs of their own. But they don't. Wonder what that says about the values and attitudes of the two opposing groups?


I'd imagine the last thing protesters would want is a load of herberts bringing their dangerous dogs along for some macho face offs.


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd imagine the last thing protesters would want is a load of herberts bringing their dangerous dogs along for some macho face offs.


Yeah, that's what he said.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 25, 2012)

He should have said it all in capitals.


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Would you be so delighted at the human suffering if they were *preventing a rape*, a murder or a mugging?
> 
> Or is that all a bit too complicated a concept for your black and white world?


I can't be arsed trawling through this nonsense, but can you explain why you thought rape was a suitable example of a crime that coppers actively prevent happening? The last three major news stories about rape and the police that I can recall have accused them of precisely the opposite [1, 2, 3]. I know you're just using hyperbole as a substitute for an actual argument but for fuck's sake.


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

OK, so I did glance at more of the nonsense.



editor said:


> I imagine the cyclist it attacked and the neighbours it terrified won't be contributing to the floral wreath.


Given that the cops completely failed to investigate _their_ complaints about this dog, I reckon they'll be joining with much of urban in allowing themselves just a little bit of schadenfreude right now.

This is the cops' own incompetence biting them on the arse (literally).


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 25, 2012)

Reckon they'll be happy the dog is dead, more likely.


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty sure I didn't say they'd be mourning the dog.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> I can't be arsed trawling through this nonsense, but can you explain why you thought rape was a suitable example of a crime that coppers actively prevent happening?


Convicted rapists generally aren't so good at raping when they're banged up inside. I notice you've just ignored the other examples, but there you go.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty sure I didn't say you did


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 25, 2012)

Pigs was a shit try hard phrase when describing the police, plod is just as bad, 6th form angst


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Convicted rapists generally aren't so good at raping when they're banged up inside. I notice you've just ignored the other examples, but there you go.


I'm not enamoured of your tabloid style regardless of the banalities it contains.

I am just quite astonished that you chose rape as an example of something the police keep us all safe from when it is one of the areas where the police are demonstrably, and very publicly, not doing their job properly.

And to add insult to injury, you're repeating that ludicrous and demonstrably false claim in your response to me. I gave you three links to demonstrate how fucking insulting your facile words were, and you couldn't even be arsed to read them before repeating yourself.

I have no idea what point you are actually trying to make. The police do some good stuff therefore we have to ignore all the really shitty stuff they do? Harold Shipman was a good GP for most of his patients, so we can turn a blind eye to a few dozen murders?  Whatever - just make your point without making up lies about how fucking great they are at stopping rapists. Please.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Convicted rapists generally aren't so good at raping when they're banged up inside.


every convicted rapist is a rape that the police failed to stop. your argument really is appallingly bad even on your own terms. not including the fact that the percentage of rapists convicted is woefully low.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 25, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Pigs was a shit try hard phrase when describing the police, plod is just as bad, 6th form angst


 

i used the word *plod* because it was easier to write than 'fascist bullyboy bribe taking goat fucking horse lending violent cunts'. 

6th form angst... *smirk, I'll need to go goggle what that means


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't worry about DRINK? He's not long out of sixth form himself.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 25, 2012)

'PC Plod' was a character in Enid Blyton's books and is working class slang.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> every convicted rapist is a rape that the police failed to stop. your argument really is appallingly bad even on your own terms. not including the fact that the percentage of rapists convicted is woefully low.


The percentage is indeed woefully low - for a whole variety of reasons - but if you think banging up a serial rapist doesn't stop that person committing further rapes while he's inside, then your argument is exceptionally stupid.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> Whatever - just make your point without making up lies about how fucking great they are at stopping rapists. Please.


I've never said anything even _remotely_ chimes with that comment and that makes you both a liar and a hypocrite.

If you're going to make stuff up to try and stuff to personally attack me, I'll just leave it, thanks.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> a liar and a hypocrite.


you're doing this a lot lately. it's bang out of order. and it seems to me you will defend any cunt under the sun, as long as they're cunts. in fact, the bigger the cunt the better.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2012)

wtf have police dogs and jailed "potential rapists" got to do with each other? pit bulls equally prevent muggings. ed, go have a lie down, your logic circuits have melted.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you're doing this a lot lately. it's bang out of order. and it seems to me you will defend any cunt under the sun, as long as they're cunts. in fact, the bigger the cunt the better.


Instead of joining in with your usual enthusiasm to have a pop at me, why not try reading what I wrote. At no point have I ever claimed that the cops were " fucking great they are at stopping rapists."

That was a lie.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> wtf have police dogs and jailed "potential rapists" got to do with each other? pit bulls equally prevent muggings. ed, go have a lie down, your logic circuits have melted.


Try reading the thread and understanding the meaning of context.


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

You genuinely don't understand why a glib assertion that the police prevent rape - when there is a small mountain of evidence suggesting that in practice they do a great deal to make it easier - might be objectionable?

Really?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2012)

@ed. I have. Can you link to a rape prevented due to police dog action resulting in said potential rapist being jailed? Just seems a spurious line of argument...


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> You genuinely don't understand why a glib assertion that the police prevent rape - when there is a small mountain of evidence suggesting that in practice they do a great deal to make it easier - might be objectionable?
> 
> Really?


it is a massive insult to women. especially those who have suffered sexual abuse. at the very least it's incredibly insensitive.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> @ed. I have. Can you link to a rape prevented due to police dog action resulting in said potential rapist being jailed? Just seems a spurious line of argument...


Or you could try reading back to see the context of my comment instead of pursuing this utterly spurious line of argument? Thanks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2012)

what, again?


----------



## ymu (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Or you could try reading back to see the context of my comment instead of pursuing this utterly spurious line of argument? Thanks.


 
Or you could simply acknowledge that rape was a very poor choice for inclusion in your list of emotive crimes that the police tackle so well?

It's hardly a controversial, unevidenced, or difficult point to grasp.


> Brian Paddick: police approach to rape allegations could encourage offenders
> 
> In a Guardian interview, Paddick warns that some detectives adopt a "she wants it really" attitude to women alleging rape and sometimes refuse to acknowledge that some types of men, such as licensed cab drivers, can be rapists.
> 
> The former deputy assistant commissioner is placing the Met's mixed performance on dealing with rape at the heart of his campaign as the Liberal Democrat candidate in May's London mayoral election. Paddick, who told the Leveson inquiry this week that he toned down a Met report about its handling of rape on the instructions of senior officers, is launching a poster and online campaign highlighting the Met's poor record.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> so well?


even if it was "at all" your point would still stand.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> Or you could simply acknowledge that rape was a very poor choice for inclusion in your list of emotive crimes that the police tackle so well?


Where did I say that they tackle those crimes "well"?
Thanks.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Where did I say that they tackle those crimes "well"?
> Thanks.


You certainly seem to imply that we have something to be grateful for - offering the good things that they might do (if they did their jobs properly) as a reason not to hate the police for the things they do very badly indeed.

You saw fit to use the particularly emotive example of rape twice in this thread:



editor said:


> Ah, I got it. All cops are thugs in your mind.
> 
> Unless they're stopping a girl being raped, arresting a mass murderer or you getting your face smashed in. Is that about right?


 


editor said:


> DrRingDing said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I'm upset by some hired thugs getting their comeuppance.
> ...


 
But, you know, feel free to get all nit-picky about the precise paraphrasing I used instead of acknowledging that maybe, just maybe, those posts were breathtakingly crass.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

ymu said:


> You certainly seem to imply that we have something to be grateful for - offering the good things that they might do (if they did their jobs properly) as a reason not to hate the police for the things they do very badly indeed.


I think your constant misquoting and attempts at blatant misrepresentation is what's really crass here. And I'm bored with it now.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to have bored you by expressing offence at the way you used rape to score a cheap point. How terrible of me.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't want to build a defence of the police around the fact that our society has passed the defence against a range of crimes that we all detest - inc. rape - to a particular state agency.  We all detest rape, muder and [insert hated crime of choice here] - and none of us will object to the police when they catch a rapist, murderer etc.  It's that they are a force above us and acting for someone elses interests that is the problem - as is, just as importantly, the shit we've _personally _had off them.  That they do some _necessary_ stuff (that all societies will need to do in some shape or form) and may even include some good people, doesn't alter that for one second.

I'll be honest, I don't really take that much pleasure at the idea of a pumped up dog shredding somebody's flesh.  However when the fuckers didn't give a flying fuck about the previous dangers of this dog and do the paramilitary burst through the door, well, they really did get a bit of their macho violence back at themselves.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

well, I'm glad the pigs got chomped and sad that the dog got killed like that rather than sent to a home or at least euthanased humanely. Mind you, when I got raided the cunts had intel on my dog (soppiest, softest teddy bear dog ever) and still saw fit to mistreat and starve her. Hopefully they were making use of the time they saved by neglecting her to go out preventing rapes and shit.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> well, I'm glad the pigs got chomped and sad that the dog got killed like that rather than sent to a home or at least euthanased humanely. Mind you, when I got raided the cunts had intel on my dog (soppiest, softest teddy bear dog ever) and still saw fit to mistreat and starve her. Hopefully they were making use of the time they saved by neglecting her to go out preventing rapes and shit.


Pissed as I am I forgot to italicise the words '_*that much*_ pleasure'.  They are cunts for what they did to your dog - and it shows they don't give a fuck for 'suffering' per se, just the categories of suffering the law/home secretary/the league tables/daily mail tell them to protect. Usually, of course, that is the 'suffering' experienced by property.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

ymu said:


> I'm so sorry to have bored you by expressing offence at the way you used rape to score a cheap point. How terrible of me.


I'm even sorrier that you're continuing to misrepresent my words in a really cheap and low attempt to discredit me. It's shameful stuff.


----------



## bamalama (Mar 26, 2012)

DRINK[SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> ][[/SIZE]
> Pigs was a shit try hard phrase when describing the police, plod is just as bad, 6th form angst​/QUOTE]
> how about filth,peelers,polis,peegs...
> or maybe " state sanctioned gang of violent murdering cunts"


----------



## bamalama (Mar 26, 2012)

having problems with the quote function...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

your point is understood bama, and spot on too


----------



## Sweetpea (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm even sorrier that you're continuing to misrepresent my words in a really cheap and low attempt to discredit me. It's shameful stuff.


Surely in order to be discredited, one would need some credit to start with. Shameful indeed.


----------



## bamalama (Mar 26, 2012)

in 1991 a 19 year old lad was shot dead by the P-I-G-S (you listening DRINK?) in cookstown, whilst posing no threat whatsoever to the P-L-O-D.In fact he was runnin away from a situation he found himself in wich was not of his making.They shot him in the back by the way...Anyways the P-E-E-L-E-R who pulled the trigger walked away from charges and was rewarded by being allowed to continue his "career".When Kevins mother found out about the incident she rang the local F-I-L-T-H.She wasn't aware that her wee lad was dead,she was told by the nice pig that her son was lying cold on a slab in the morgue.Kevin was my brothers mate and Kevins brother was my mate.The grief and emotional devastation of Kevins family and friends is hard to describe...This is how a state sanctioned violent gang operates, because they know they can.This is one of many incidents that I could recount with regards to the pigs,and I know i'm not alone.
Now last summer the met gunned down mark duggan, before that they murdered ian tomlinson on fucking camera,and the list goes on,harry stanley,colin roach,jean charles de menezes...The longer the crisis we are in goes on the likelier there is to be mass street activity.The more pressure put on the state the more the state will seek to protect/buffer itself, and thats when they'll ratchet up the police violence.So I would be expecting more police violence and more targetted police violence.
Some people are in for a rude awakening...police violence is political, it's a tactic used by the state, don't believe the bullshit about a few bad apples...the whole fucking barrel's rotten.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2012)

Bow your heads and raise your \M/'s please

this one went out fighting


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2012)

bamalama said:


> the whole fucking barrel's rotten.


 
Yes, when the police talk about a 'rotten apple' they seem to forget that if you have a rotten apple in a barrel and leave it there, which is what they always seem to do, then it infests the whole barrel.

Any coppers (ok DRINK?) who see what really happened and do or say nothing about what their mates did become rotten themselves.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2012)

I can highjly recommend a book:_With Extreme Prejudice, _written in 1986, by Martin J Walker, who was working for Manchester City Council and investigated the conspiracy by Manchester police officers against two students, Sarah Hollis and Steven Shaw. The book is an investigation of police vigilantism in Manchester and is a shocking indictment on the forces of law and order in that city.




> Following the miners’ strike, Walker was invited by Manchester City Council to help investigate the harassment of students at Manchester University by police who had been involved in a disturbance that occurred when Leon Brittan, the then Home Secretary had arrived to speak at the students’ union. Use of violent force by the police on the steps of the students union building, which had been closely observed, photographed and filmed, was followed by mysterious threats, break-ins, harassment and covert violent attacks against one male and one female students, in an orchestrated attempt to ensure that no students pursued complaints against the police.



http://www.dmi.unipg.it/~mamone/sci-dem/nuocontri_2/walker_memoir.pdf


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Sweetpea said:


> Surely in order to be discredited, one would need some credit to start with. Shameful indeed.


As nasty unprovoked personal attacks go, that one's pretty much near the bottom of the barrel. Noted.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2012)

Can we all play nicely?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Can we all play nicely?


Apparently not.

*leaves thread in disgust


----------



## sptme (Mar 26, 2012)

is that the second flounce in this thread?

You know, maybe if you used less emotive language, and a bit more logic a reasoning you might come out of these kind of debates a bit better off.

Just a friendly suggestion, like.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

He'll be back again now for sure.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2012)

The thread's got character.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2012)

You have to be able to rely on certain things in life. if you can't rely on your dog attacking 5 tooled up thugs who break into your house without warning then what can you do? I wish someone filmed the cop jumping about on the roof of a car trying to get away from said pooch. I bet the cunt looked funny as fuck.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

Call to insurance company:

'I need to put a claim in, this thug vandalised my car.'
- Really sir, what happened?
'He was running away from a dog and dived on the bonnet.  There was also some damage to the paintwork as he pissed himself.'
- Seems a bit unlikely, did you get the thug's name by any chance?
'No, just a number - and he tried to conceal that.'
- a _number_?? Look, this is just too weird. Get back to us when you've got a crime number from the police.
'Erm...'


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 26, 2012)

bamalama said:


> in 1991 a 19 year old lad was shot dead by the P-I-G-S (you listening DRINK?) in cookstown, whilst posing no threat whatsoever to the P-L-O-D.In fact he was runnin away from a situation he found himself in wich was not of his making.They shot him in the back by the way...Anyways the P-E-E-L-E-R who pulled the trigger walked away from charges and was rewarded by being allowed to continue his "career".When Kevins mother found out about the incident she rang the local F-I-L-T-H.She wasn't aware that her wee lad was dead,she was told by the nice pig that her son was lying cold on a slab in the morgue.Kevin was my brothers mate and Kevins brother was my mate.The grief and emotional devastation of Kevins family and friends is hard to describe...This is how a state sanctioned violent gang operates, because they know they can.This is one of many incidents that I could recount with regards to the pigs,and I know i'm not alone.
> Now last summer the met gunned down mark durkan, before that they murdered ian thomlinson on fucking camera,and the list goes on,harry stanely,colin roache,jean charles de menzes...The longer the crisis we are in goes on the likelier there is to be mass street activity.The more pressure put on the state the more the state will seek to protect/buffer itself, and thats when they'll ratchet up the police violence.So I would be expecting more police violence and more targetted police violence.
> Some people are in for a rude awakening...police violence is political, it's a tactic used by the state, don't believe the bullshit about a few bad apples...the whole fucking barrel's rotten.


 
sure you had a valid point here, but I switched off at the silly use of Pig and Plod. I imagine this is what most people do when you start ranting about the pigs, the filth etc...yawn


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

Drink - whatever the argument going on in this thread, I don't think 'yawn' is the best response to the murder of bamalama's family friend.


----------



## bamalama (Mar 26, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> sure you had a valid point here, but I switched off at the silly use of Pig and Plod. I imagine this is what most people do when you start ranting about the pigs, the filth etc...yawn


 
D'ye know i wasn't gonna give you the dignity of a reply but ,can't help meself. The valid point in the post ,which i believe you read,is this...there are reasons why some people,why whole communities,hate the police and refuse to call them such.Thats not ranting (i can rant like a professional by the way), neither is it 6th form humour.If you don't get it, why don't you explain yourself ?
Yawn ? hope it chokes ye ya cunt...


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 26, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Drink - whatever the argument going on in this thread, I don't think 'yawn' is the best response to the murder of bamalama's family friend.


It's about as tactful as cheering the mauling of five men by an out of control dog, which most people seem to be quite happy with.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 26, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> It's about as tactful as cheering the mauling of five men by an out of control dog, which most people seem to be quite happy with.


  Absolutely.  And on that note, I will close this thread (power of mind).


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> It's about as tactful as cheering the mauling of five men by an out of control dog, which most people seem to be quite happy with.


 There's a big difference though, a lot of people on this thread have good personal reasons to dislike or even hate the police.  I very much doubt Drink has any good reason to be be (apparently) indifferent to the murder of bamalama's brother's mate.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> It's about as tactful as cheering the mauling of five men by an out of control dog, which most people seem to be quite happy with.


 
...men who work for an organisation which trains dogs to maul other people. I don't know about cheering but I do have a soft spot for anything that smacks of poetic justice.

And had these men shown a little solidarity and actually acted to try and stop the dog rather than just let it savage one of their mates the consequences for them would have been rather better. If you watch someone being attacked, do nothing to help and then are yourself attacked you are officially, according to the rules of this sort of thing, not entitled to sympathy.

The victims here are the owner and his dog.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 26, 2012)

And they could have done their job properly and followed up other people's complaints about the dog. Or at least carried out a risk assesment prior to knocking the door of its hinges.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 26, 2012)

They shouldn't have done their jobs at all. They should all be sat at home saving tax payers money and watching jeremy kyle.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

*Updated police training video in light of this sad event:*


----------



## Wilf (Mar 26, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...men who work for an organisation which trains dogs to maul other people. I don't know about cheering but I do have a soft spot for anything that smacks of poetic justice.
> 
> And had these men shown a little solidarity and actually acted to try and stop the dog rather than just let it savage one of their mates the consequences for them would have been rather better. If you watch someone being attacked, do nothing to help and then are yourself attacked you are officially, according to the rules of this sort of thing, not entitled to sympathy.
> 
> The victims here are the owner and his dog.


 Spot on, especially on the poetic justice rather than cheering bit.  I'm (just about) with you on the owner being a victim too.  Good chance he was a scumbag if the kidnap thing is true and he _may_ even have trained the dog for aggression.  However he's lost his dog as a result of these macho tooled up idiots smashing their way into his place.  Ditto on the lack of solidarity.  When some uniformed bod does something heroic, they usually say 'the training just kicked in'.  For these shithouses neither the training nor seeing their mate screaming in pain stopped them getting out of dodge.  Can't _guarentee_ I'd have acted differently, but given that they were all armed with batons I hope I would.


----------



## Mephitic (Mar 26, 2012)

Stanley Milgram would have appreciated this thread. I'm way too stupid to figure it out though. Probably something to do with dogged obedience to authority figures, or lead paint and children's toys, or unexpected anal fisting, in some cases all three.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2012)

ymu said:


> I can't be arsed trawling through this nonsense, but can you explain why you thought rape was a suitable example of a crime that coppers actively prevent happening?


 
What the fucking fuck is this bollocks of a diversion?

It's quite clear what Ed meant by the post. Simply that police are hate figures around these parts except when they are attempting to prevent unpopular crimes or criminals. Therefore the cops policing demo's are cunts whilst those attempting to deal with street crimes and rapes are less so. 

What a stupid fucking attack. Were you pissed?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2012)

if you love old bill so much spy why don't you marry them


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of them aren't pretty enough. I'm a "superficial tosser".


----------

